# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  NaPro FertilityCare

## krojachica

Evo odlučila sam otvoriti ovu temu jer nisam naišla na sličnu na ovom forumu, 
a vidim da se o ovoj metodi dosta priča na stranim forumima te da o tome ima dosta siteova.

Dakle radi se o metodi učenja o vlastitoj plodnosi i liječenja neplodnosti koja kombinira promatranje prirodnih procesa u ženinom tijelu, sa modernim metodama pretraga i liječenja (sve osim UIU i IVF-a).

Uglavnom iskustava je mnogo, ja znam neke žene koje su imale uspjeha,
a znam i da je velika gužva i duga lista čekanja da se upadne na predavanja.

Eto ja na svojoj koži o neplodnosti učim, s prekidima, već 12 godina, iskusila sam i uspjehe i neuspjehe,
MPO i druge metode pa me zanimaju sva moguća iskustva.

S obzirom na to predlažem da žene koje imaju iskustva s tom metodom da ih podijele ovdje:

----------


## Inesz

Ovom metodom se ne moe izliječiti neplodnost. Iza NaPro FertilityCare sustava stoje ljudi koji su protivnici izvantjelesne oplodnje, i ovi iz Hrvatske su se baš iskazali u vrijeme donošenja novog Zakona o mpo jer su svojim tvrdnjama izazivali opći podsmjeh stručne javnosti.

----------


## mare41

puno je tema na pdf prije zaceca posveceno pracenju ovulacije lh trakama, bazalne temperature, sluzi, ciljanim odnosima, a ne zove se nasro metoda nego su je tako nazvali strućnjaci o kojima pise inesz
ja, i puno njih, koji nemaju evidentnu dijagnozu otprije, tim metodama pocinjemo pa tek onda slijedi mpo
apsolutno nista sto ne postoji oduvijek, osim sto je dobilo zvucno ime

----------


## mare41

dakle da podijelim svoje iskustvo-bezbroj urednih grafova bazalne, evidentiranih ovulacija uzv-om i nalazima progesterona, urednim svim nalazima hormona, urednim spermiogramom, bezbroj ciljanih odnosa=nula trudnoca
nisam znala da je pracenje plodnih dana i tempiranje odnosa dobilo ime
te metode ne lijece nista, ni idiopate ni lose spermiograme itd, samo pomazu za prirodno planiranje obitelji, i Billings je davno o tome pricao

----------


## Inesz

Gdje god postoji problem plodnosti NaPro  tehnologija (NaProTechnolgy® ) ne pomaže. NaPro tehnologija nije liječenje jer liječiti mogu liječnici a ne priučeni volonteri Katoličke Crkve. 
Koliko znam ti seminari NaPro tehnologije nisu besplatni-ta tzv savjetovanja se plaćaju. Dobar put da se zavede neplodne ljude, da ih se obmanjuje i uz put im se isprazne džepovi.

Ljudi, ne nasjedajte, ako imate problema sa ostvarivanjem trudnoće obratitie se svojim liječnicima i tražite uputnicu za subspecijaliste humane reprodukcije.

----------


## pujica

molim vas da ovo ne postane rasprava za/protiv mpo. 
pokretacica topica je jasno rekla da zeli cuti iskustva ljudi koji su koristili tu metodu (a koliko sam shvatila i sama je bila ili je u mpo vodama). 
ako vi osobno niste, ne mozete ju zato nazivati sr*** (ovaj put necu opomenu)
postove koji ne odgovaraju na pitanje iz teme nego su prepucavanje cu brisati.

----------


## Beti3

*krojachica*, išla sam pročitati njihove stranice. Ovo što pišu o poznavanje vlastitog tijela i određivanja plodnih i neplodnih dana je u redu. Dobro je to znati. I dobro je to naučiti. Možeš naučiti sama, ali ti je lakše da ti netko objasni. Ako su predavanja besplatna ( ili nisu skupa) i ako ti to još ne znaš kod sebe odrediti ili nisi sigurna, tada je dobro ići na predavanja i naučiti to.

Čitav svoj život sam prema svojim plodnim i neplodnim danima određivala odnose, da bih ili zatrudnila ili ne. Moram priznati da je kod mene to djelovalo, osim...kad nije. Dobro, češće je nego nije, ali da je uspješnost više od 96%...valjda njima je.

Ovo što reklamiraju o spontanim pobačajima i da znaju kako ih spriječiti, tu sam malo skeptična, znam što su spontani pobačaji, pa i oni zaredom, iskusila sam ih i ništa ih nije moglo zaustaviti kad su krenuli. Kakva bi tu prevencija djelovala, stvarno ne znam.

No, ako misliš da će ti pomoći, ako vjeruješ da će ti pomoći, probaj. Po ovome što piše, neće odmoći. Ti ionako ideš i drugim liječnicima, pa možda kombinacija svega bude bingo.

----------


## krojachica

Znam da ta metoda ima puno zajednickog sa svim simptotermalnim metodama, ali zaintrigirao me onaj dijagnosticki dio i sto sam od poznanica cula da koriste dosta napredne metode u lijecenju, poput estrogen priminga prije ciklusa sa femarom, nesto sto se kod nas rijetko koristi. mislim, svida mi se sto bas inzistiraju na nalazenju uzroka i cini mi se da su uspjesni bas kod idiopata.
Znam da je to samo jedna od metoda, manje ili vise uspjesna kod nekih parova.
Ja se nakon dugog puta imam potrebu vratiti na pocetak i rezimirati neke stvari: ja sam fakat zatrudnila kad sam imala tu famoznu sluz, a vec je tri godine, koliko sada pokusavam nisam imala. A pitam se zasto moji mpo - ovci , koje btw uzasno cijenim kad bi im to spomenula nisu komentirali. Mora biti neko objasnjenje za to : visoki fsh npr.  (mada nije ni to) .
Mislim, prekopala sam internet u ovih 12 godina, npr.koristila metformin za pcos kad je to u hr bio skoro sf. I nakon svega stekla dojam da ovi iz napro ipak nisu idioti a niti diletanti

----------


## krojachica

Ne zelim polemizirati, ali svatko tko procita njihove stranice moze procitati da terapiju propisuju iskljucivo lijecnici, cak i poducavatelji pracenja ciklusa moraju biti medicinske struke.ne reklamiram ih, tako pise , a i tako mi kazu oni koji su je koristili- nista se ne desava dok tvoje nalaze ne pregleda lijecnik koji te upucuje na daljnje pretrage ili predlaze lijecenje

----------


## bubekica

> Ne zelim polemizirati, ali svatko tko procita njihove stranice moze procitati da terapiju propisuju iskljucivo *lijecnici*, cak i poducavatelji pracenja ciklusa moraju biti medicinske struke.ne reklamiram ih, tako pise , a i tako mi kazu oni koji su je koristili- nista se ne desava dok tvoje nalaze ne pregleda *lijecnik* koji te upucuje na daljnje pretrage ili predlaze lijecenje


lijecnik cega?

----------


## Aurora*

> lijecnik cega?


"NaPro liječenje provode liječnici izučeni i certificirani za provođenje NaPro liječenja."



Prema onome sto pise na njihovoj stranici, a sto i sam kazu, NaPro je namjenjen upoznavanju i pracenju vlastite plodnosti. 

Slozila bih se da je to jako korisno znati i da moze pomoci kod planiranja trudnoce.

Ako postoji jedan takav program gdje se sistematicno i detaljno moze upoznati sa svime sto pojedinac u vezi svoje plodnosti moze saznati u kratkom vremenu i po razumnoj cijeni to je super stvar.

Medjutim, kada se npr. uz pomoc NaPro dodje do uzroka problema neplodnosti jos uvijek postoje brojne situacije u kojima NaPro vise ne moze pomoci i gdje je MPO jedino rijesenje. Hocu reci jedno ne iskljucuje drugo i zao mi je kada se to tako prezentira.

----------


## bubekica

> "NaPro liječenje provode liječnici izučeni i certificirani za provođenje NaPro liječenja."


 :Laughing: 
A sad ozbiljno. Ginekolozi? Opca praksa? 
I upozorenje - nevjencani ne smiju na njihove tretmane, tako da - hitno po papir.
Ostale svoje komentare, a ima ih puno i nisu lijepi, cu zadrzat za sebe.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Koliko sam ja čula oni upućuju na dijagnostiku u bolnice npr. ako zatreba HSG i sl.bolje onda reći da surađuju sa liječnicima

----------


## Ginger

> Ovom metodom se ne moe izliječiti neplodnost.


potpis

----------


## Ginger

a bubi, potpis i na tebe  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> "NaPro liječenje provode liječnici izučeni i certificirani za provođenje NaPro liječenja."
> 
> 
> 
> Prema onome sto pise na njihovoj stranici, a sto i sam kazu, NaPro je namjenjen upoznavanju i pracenju vlastite plodnosti. 
> 
> Slozila bih se da je to jako korisno znati i da moze pomoci kod planiranja trudnoce.
> 
> Ako postoji jedan takav program gdje se sistematicno i detaljno moze upoznati sa svime sto pojedinac u vezi svoje plodnosti moze saznati u kratkom vremenu i po razumnoj cijeni to je super stvar.
> ...


plodnost se prati otkad je svijeta i vijeka, dobro, u prošlosti možda manje, al tad je bilo normalno dase rađa puno djece, danas se obitelj planira, da,i prirodnim putem, a o tome svemu se uči u školi, a o Billingsu sam čula na vjeronauku...čemu plaćat medicinskoj sestri da te poduči pratit plodne dane? a onda proslijedi na obradu doktoru koji nije subspecijalist humane reprodukcije, kad to sve možemo obaviti na uputnice kod subspecijalista?
svi (većina nas) s dg neplodnosti ćemo se složit da fertility care ne liječi evidentne dg neplodnosti, a ovdje ne uključujem pokušaje za drugo ili treće dijete, u koje se možda uključi dob pa je mogućnost začeća manja...
tako da, kad se spomene ova metoda koja liječi neplodnost, teško je izbjeći spminjanje mpo, koji je svačiji osobni izbor, i to niko nikom ne spori, a svi navijamo za svačlje trudnoće, bez obzira kako došlo do začeća, nadam se da ni to nije upitno

----------


## Argente

S obzirom na to da na njihovom webu (baš na ovom Aurorinom linku pod točkom 17.) piše da "U Hrvatskoj još uvijek nema liječnika koji je izučen za provođenje NaPro liječenja.", zanima me tko su onda ti liječnici koji prepisuju terapiju?

Pojednostavljeno, iz ovog iščitavam da se cijeli program sastoji od Fertility Care/ NaPro paketa. Fertility care se bavi isključivo prirodnim planiranjem obitelji, a NaPro liječenjem.
Budući da se za estrogen priming i femaru pacijenti ipak moraju obratiti MPO liječniku, NaPro bez svog liječnika u HR ne može djelovati.

A tko želi slušati predavanja o plodnoj sluzi i bazalnoj temperaturi, bujrum, tko sam ja da mu kažem na što da troši svoj novac...bitno je samo da zna što plaća (šta, informirani izbor!  :Smile: )

----------


## mare41

argente, ono što ja znam, ainformirala sam se kad su se pojavili, med. sestra sa završenim tečajem, šalje parove ginekologu, to sam i pisala, kojem inače nije uža struka liječenje neplodnosti, e sad, da li je i on u međuvremenu završio tečaj...ne razumijem zašto kad doktori idu na subspezijalizaciju zbog toga, al ko što veliš-ko voli...

----------


## Inesz

NaPro tehnologija i sustav praćenja prirodnih znakova plodnosti FertilityCare

-obećava izliječenje (bračne!) neplodnosti u vrlo visokom postotku  na temelju praćenja značajki cervikalne sluzi a mušku neplodnost rješavaju kroz kvalitetne pomake u naičinu života (tjelovježba, prehrana i drugo)

-ovakve izjave i obećanja u suprotnosti su sa spoznajama suvremene medicine, a navedeni sustavi prestavljaju način prirodnog planiranja obitelji koji može koristiti parovima koji nemaju problema sa plodnošću

-svi koji  imaju poroblema sa ostvarivanjem trudnoće od ovog sutava ne mogu imati nikakvu korist već naprotiv, ako se oslanjaju na spomenute metode u nadi da će začeti dijete, mogu se sa protokom vremena suočiti sa dodatnim problemom prirodnog smanjenja ženske plodnosti

-valja znati da organizacija koja propagira NaPro tehnologiju i sustav praćenja plodnosti FertilityCare, svoje djelovanje temelji na vjerskim uvjerenjima o humanoj reprodukciji a ne na znenstvenim i medicinskim spoznajama i dostignućima 

-neplodnost predstavlja heterogen i vrlo kompleksan zdravstveni problem, suvremena medicina mnogim neplodnim parovima danas može pomoći da imaju dijete (djecu)

-neplodni parovi trebaju edukaciju o neplodnosti i načinima liječenja neplodnosti-u tom području  Udruga Roda daje svoj veliki doprinos

-držim štetnim da se na bilo koji način ovdje popularizira i propagira neznanstveno i nestručnog pristupanje problemu neplodnosti koji se  temelji na vjerskim uvjerenjima koja apriori odbijaju metode medicinski potpomognute oplodnje kao puta liječenja te neplodnosti i da se sustavi praćenja prirodne plodnosti predstavljaju kao relevantan i superioran način liječenja neplodnosti jer to naprosto nije znanstvena istina

-valja naglasiti da organizacija koja provodi  savjetovanja o NaPro tehnologiji i sustavu praćenja plodnosti FertilityCare, svoje usluge korisnicima naplaćuje, a istovremeno svaki građanin  takvo savjetovanje o prirodnim znakovima plodnosti može dobiti u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti kod odbranog ginekologa i  liječnika obiteljske medicine



-ovaj post nije mimo teme, niti na bilo koji način krši pravila foruma (isto kao i moji prethodni postovi na temi), stoga smatram da nema razloga da ih se uklanja jer bi se na taj način smanjila objektivnost i informativnost sadržaja teme ovog foruma

----------


## Beti3

Inesz, možda tvoj post nije mimo teme, ali je jako isključiv. Ni u jednom segmentu postojanja ne možemo (ni ne smijemo) isključiti razne pristupe.

Nekome će jedan način biti u redu, a drugi nemoguć i obratno.
 Ali, dozvoli da ima ljudi kojima je vantjelesna oplodnja posve nezamisliva ( imam ih u obitelji, pa znam ), tako da treba postojati metoda koja i njima, možda, može pomoći. I ako se pitaš ima li kod mojih rođaka uspjeha-nema, no tko zna bi li bilo i drugim načinima.

----------


## bubekica

moje misljenje je da sve sto NaPro nudi mozes napraviti sam u suradnji sa socijalnim ginekologom i puno kopanja po internetu. e sad, dal ce netko dat hrpu love da mu to netko prezentira kao lijepo zapakiranu spiku, naravno, njegova stvar.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja bih baš voljela čuti konkretne primjere nekog tko je bio tamo i što su time dobili, koje dijagnoze su imali itd.

----------


## lasta

Ja isto kao i Mali Mimi želim čuti parove koji su se ˝lječili˝ovom metodom,dijagnoze,postupak,koje stručno osoblje ih je vodilo kroz sve ovo(nije cinično).
Smatram da temi treba dati da oživi da se jave konkretni slučajevi koji mogu posvjedočiti o svemu.

Ali isto tako ako sve ovo ostane mrtvo slovo na papiru gdje nema nekog svjedočanstva i dokaza moje je osobno pravo je da sve to strpam u isti koš kao i medove,čajeve i sl metode lječenja.

Inesz tako lijepo zboriš,volim tvoje postove gdje na svako zašto imaš i zato

----------


## pujica

Da sam se ikad i bavila ili koristila tom metodom, nakon ovoliko nabrijanih postova ne bih se sigurno javila na ovu temu. Jer ste svi koji se javljate unaprijed iznjele negativan stav i cemu se uopce prepucavat s vama. 
Zato sam rekla da ne zelim da se tema pretvori u raspravu za ili protiv jer su bila trazena iskustva ljudi koji su je koristili. 
Molim vas da to postujete ili cu temu kljucat a to ne zelim jer jos uvjek zelim dati priliku da se javi netko tko ima konkretno vlastito iskustvo.

----------


## pipi73

Probali..skoro dvije godine...bez uspjeha....sa napomenom da nam do sada niko nikakav "feler" jos nije dijagnosticirao...Ali nista...Nula...

Moj savet...kome godine dozvoljavaju neka proba....kome gori pod nogama s vremenom neka bjezi....

----------


## martinaP

> moje misljenje je da sve sto NaPro nudi mozes napraviti sam u suradnji sa socijalnim ginekologom i puno kopanja po internetu. e sad, dal ce netko dat hrpu love da mu to netko prezentira kao lijepo zapakiranu spiku, naravno, njegova stvar.


x

Ali se to ne može nazvati liječenjem neplodnosti. Sigurno je korisno probati, tko ima vremena za to. Ili dok se čeka kakva ozbiljna obrada, ili parovima kojima je MPO neprihvatljiv. Ne gube ništa (osim vremena i novca).

----------


## Ginger

ok, mislis iskustvo nekoga tko je platio i isao?
ili se racuna i ako smo sami iscitali pola interneta, probali metode koje navode, konzultirali se sa svojim ginekologom pa i lijecnikom opce prakse?
ja to sve jesam, jer nisam imala puno godina
i sve sto sam naucula o sluzi, plodnim danima i inim stvarima nije pomoglo
jer je spermiogram mm jaaaako los
i sto mu vrijedi sto osjetim ovulaciju i znam kad se odvija- bas nista
a za sve to nisam nista platila, sama sam istrazivala

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da se nitko nije upustio u mpo bez da je isprobao metode, bar jednu od ovih koje napro predlaže.  Ovi iz Naprosto su to samo kompilirali, upakirali, dodali svjetonazor i ime i eto ti proizvoda. 
To što više manje svi mpo pacijenti sami isprobaju to što je sad dobilo ime, ne čini ih nekompetentnim da ispričaju svoja iskustva, zapravo, i ne vidim potrebu da ih ispričaju, jer je sama činjenica da su godinama u mpo dovoljno rječita.

----------


## špelkica

Krojacica, bili smo mm i ja na predavanju i prošli jedan dio programa, ja bi preporučila svakome tko nema ozbiljnih problema tipa začepljeni jajovodi, jako loš spermiogram, itd.. i ako ga godine ne pritišću. Meni su puno pomogli oko nekih stvari, pogotovo oko lijeka koji tu ne mogu nabaviti. I da, ima ginekologa, dr Ujević sa SD s njima radi.
Jedna moja prijateljica je kod njih uspjela ostvarit trudnoću, ima istu dijagnozu kao ja.

----------


## Snekica

Na Prije začeća, na svakom novom Odbrojavanju cure koriste Nasro tehnologiju bez ijednog dana tečaja ili štogod (osobno sam provela tamo dug period). Mjere BT, promatraju i 'testiraju' sluz, čak je li 'gospođa' poljubičastila ili nije... i tako iz mjeseca u mjesec. I velika većina zatrudni ako nema neki med. problem. Ostale mi se pridruže na Odbrojavanju na Potpomognutoj. I to već dugi niz mjeseci, čak i godina... Svatko bez pronađenog problema ima jako veliku šansu zatrudniti, ali tko ima dokazan problem (endometrioza, PCOS, teška dg. spermiograma) bez MPO će svoje dijete tek možda dočekati, pogotovo ako ga vrijeme stišće. Nije Nasro nikakva nauka, samo proizvod pakiran u paket sa svilenom mašnicom kao što su već cure napisale.

----------


## Maya82

Mi smo bili na jednom predavanju. Nakon što smo se prijavili, uspjeli smo upast nakon nekoliko mjeseci. Znači prvo predavanje je besplatno, a onda ako hoćeš nastavit moraš platiti. Uglavnom nas nisu impresionirali pa nismo nastavili. Koliko smo vidili samo te nauče kako da znaš točan dan ovulacije ispunjavajući kalendar. To mi odavno znamo i sigurno nećemo platit za to, a svatko to može naučit besplatno malo surfajući po internetu. Uglavnom to vode ljudi koji idu 6 mjeseci na tečaj.

----------


## Inesz

> Krojacica, bili smo mm i ja na predavanju i prošli jedan dio programa, ja bi preporučila svakome tko nema ozbiljnih problema tipa začepljeni jajovodi, jako loš spermiogram, itd.. i ako ga godine ne pritišću. Meni su puno pomogli oko nekih stvari, pogotovo oko lijeka koji tu ne mogu nabaviti. I da, ima ginekologa, dr Ujević sa SD s njima radi.
> Jedna moja prijateljica je kod njih uspjela ostvarit trudnoću, ima istu dijagnozu kao ja.


Špelkica,
je li ta tvoja prijateljca koju spominješ ima isto kao i ti jako nizak amh i praktički ispražnjenju rezervu js?

----------


## špelkica

Nemam pojma kakvu rezervu ima. Mislila sam na dijagnozu endometrioze. Ali znam da meni ne pomaže to s obzirom na sve ostalo. Samo sam htjela reći da sve to nije tak loše kako izgleda na prvi pogled i možda bi pomoglo nekima s blažim dijagnozama. Svako neka vidi pa neka prosudi.

----------


## Mojca

Pa nitko ne kaže da je loše. Samo je nepotrebno. Sve što nude može čovjek i sam isporobati uz malo čitanja neta, edukacije po ovom forumu... 
Nisu ništa novo otkrili.

----------


## Inesz

niti jedan par koji se susreće sa teškoćama začeća ili pak sa neplodnosti nema vremena za bacanje na tehnike poput NaPro u nadi da će se prirodnim metodama planiranja obitelji rješiti bilo koji medicinski faktor koji dovodi do teškoća i/ili nemogućnosti začeća.

na žalost, mnogi će to otkriti na svojoj koži kada već bude kasno.

reproduktivno doba žene kratko je. reprodukcijska sposobnost žena brzo se smanjuje, sposobnost ostvarivanja trudnoće smanje se sa dobi žene puno brže nego bismo mi to željele. 

zato, ako imate problema sa neplodnošću, obratite se liječniku. prirodne metode planiranja obitelji poput tehnika NaPro ostavite onima koji mogu začeti lako i brzo.

----------


## martinaP

Metode tipa NaPro više-manje primjenjuju svi koji ne ostanu trudni u roku od 2-3 mjeseca. Netko tko dugo radi na djetetu (po meni max. godinu dana, iako sam ja osnovne pretrage obavila nakon 6. ciklusa bez trudnoće, i dobro da jesam) ne bi trebao na to gubiti vrijeme. Teško mi je uopće povjerovati da u današnje vrijeme netko daje novac za nešto što može naučiti sam, kad su nam info tako dostupne.

----------


## Inesz

Ima li pozitivnih iskustava sa Napro tehnologijom?

----------


## sanja1982

Pozdrav svima! Evo vidim da tražite nekoga s pozitivnim Napro iskustvom! Nama su pomogli, tj. nakon 5 godina neplodnosti napokon sam ostala trudna!!! Sinčić nam stiže za 3 tjedna i naravno, našoj sreći nema kraja! Preporučujemo ih svima i nije riječ o šarlatanima i priučenim podučavateljima nego o ljudima koji znaju svoj posao, a uz to imaju i ljudski pristup i SLUŠAJU što im govorite i što želite bez da vas osuđuju i nameću svoja mišljenja i stavove (da, za njih rade i doktori a najčešće ste u kontaktu i s doktorima iz vana tj. Irske). Netrebate biti u braku da bi vas primili. Nama je trebalo 9 mjeseci da dođemo na uvodno predavanje (mislim da se sada toliko ne čeka), zatim smo nekoliko mjeseci pratili ciklus (da, to smo znali i od ranije ali ne na taj način, oni koriste sve te parametre da odrede u čemu je problem i da vide što dalje), zatim sam vadila hormone (imaju drugačije referentne intervale nego naši doktori), nalaze hormona, spermiograma, kalendar ovulacije i sve ostale nalaze smo slali doktoru koji nam je odredio terapiju. Dok sam bila na terapiji svaki mjesec smo kontrolirali hormone (mislim da se radilo o 3 mjeseca), zatim je doktor zaključio da mi je terapija preslaba, povećao mi je dozu progesterona i tad sam ostala trudna isti taj mjesec. Prije Fertilitycare-a bili smo konkretno na Sv. Duhu i kod dr.Radončića, oni nisu uspjeli otkriti u čemu je naš problem, po njim je jedini problem bio moj nizak AMH (jako nizak) i jedino što su nam mogli ponuditi bila je potpomognuta oplodnja. U FC-u su otkrili da uz nizak AMH imam i nizak progesteron, nepravilne ovulacije i loše, tj. premalo žuto tijelo u većini ciklusa,a sumnjali su i na endometriozu. Znam još puno parova koji su također pomoću njihovih metoda začeli i rodili djecu, neki i nakon 10-ak godina borbe i IVF pokušaja.

----------


## Inesz

sanja1982, česitam na trudnoći.


kakve su ti bile vrijednosti amh? kolika je bila vrijednost progestrona 7 dana nakon ovulacije? (ne brini oko drukčijih referentnih vrijednosti i mjernih jedinica, sve se mjerne jednince mogu konvertirati i međusobno  usporediti)

kakav je nalaz spermiograma? 

jeste li prije prošli koji ciklus liječenja neplodnosti izvantjelesnom oplodnjom?

da li je ovo savjetovanje koje ste prošli u Na Pro besplatno?

----------


## sanja1982

Hvala Inesz, i tebi želim isto!
AMH mi je bio 1.3 ug/L (Breyer 11. mj 2011.), to je jako nisko i zbog toga nas je dr. Bauman odmah stavio na listu za MPO, a dr. Radončić je tvrdio da je nemoguće da mi je tako loš nalaz i da je vjerojatno u pitanju neka greška, rekao mi je da sam preženstvena za tako loš nalaz, što god to značilo  :Smile:  Sva sretna sam išla vaditi ponovno ali... 4.3 pmol/L (lab. poliklinike Sunce 1. mj. 2013.)
Progesteron 35.5 nmol/L 7 DPO
Spermiogram je bio 161.20 x 10 na šestu ili kako se to već računa, on je odličan i sjećam se da su me na Sv. Duhu pitali s čim hranim muža da je tako plodan  :Smile: 
Prije FertilityCare-a smo bili samo na jednoj inseminaciji, skupili smo sve papire za IVF i nakon te inseminacije smo odustali od MPO.
Na Pro nije besplatan, plaća se uvodno predavanje nekih 200-tinjak kuna čini mi se ali dobili smo materijale, skripte, kalendare, markice i sve ostalo za praćenje ciklusa, svaki susret s podučavateljem se plaća još 100-150 kn, alio oni nisu česti, u početku jednom mjesečno dok naučiš pratiti ciklus (oko 3 mjeseca), a kasnije i 1 u 3 mjeseca. Još se plaćaju konzultacije s doktorom, mi smo imali ukupno 2 puta preko Skype s doktorom iz Irske i to je 100 eura. Ostalo je individualno, ovisi o terapiji i o tome kakvog prmarnog ginekologa imaš, meni nije htio davati uputnice svaki mjesec za vađenje krvi pa sam išla u Sunce ili Breyer i to košta naravno. Dali su mi i hrpu vitamina i nekih dodataka prehrani radi AMH i to sam kupovala sama. Kupovala sam i Clomifen i Pregnyl u Sloveniji jer je tamo jeftiniji. Još su mi savjetovali da napravim test intolerancije na hranu, to sam je napravila već prije radi problema s probavom, nije mi palo na pamet da utječe i na plodnost! Nisma jela što nesmijem a u mom slučaju je to gluten, jaja, mlijeko i mjiječni proizvodi. 
Kad sve zbrojim mislim da sam više novaca potrošila na skupljanje papira za MPO, vozikanja do Zagreba i na dr. Radončića. Stvar je u tome da u Hrvatskoj FertilityCare djeluje kao udruga i financiraju sami sebe, tj. korisnici moraju plaćati podučavateje i lijekove.
MPO zbilja nije jedina opcija i FertilityCare je stručna i učinkovita pomoć za neplodne parove, radi se o drugačijem pristupu nekako su detaljniji i zbilja se potrude naći uzrok neplodnosti a na Sv. Duhu i kod ostalih liječnika je meni izgledalo kao da nitko nezna uzrok ali svi znaju koje je rješenje... IVF!!!

----------


## sanja1982

E da.. pod drugačiji referentni interval sam mislila da ono što je kod naših doktora OK vrijednost za neki hormon to kod FC doktora nije uvjek tako, drugačije vrijednosti su uzete za granice normalnog.

----------


## Inesz

Sanja,

mlada si (ako jeovo 1982 u nicku tvoja godina rođenja), zaliha jajnih stanica ti je slaba i tu se  baš ništa ne može učiniti. Nema metode liječenja koja bi povećala ovarijsku rezervu i na taj način povećala šanse za spontano začeće.

Deficit progesterona u drugom dijelu ciklusa nije problem otkriti niti nadoknaditi manjak tog hormona, a uz *normozoospermiju od 160 milijuna spermija* u ejakulatu i redovite spolne odnose u vrijeme plodnih dana vrlo je izgledno ostvariti spontanu trudnoću.

Sve što su u vas u NaPro poučili, mogli su vas poučiti u ordinaciji primarnog ginekologa ili u ordinaciji obiteljske medicine.

Što bi NaPro mogao učiniti za vas kao par da ste imali problem neprohodnih jajovoda i npr. oligoastenoteratozoospermiju?

Ili kako bi vam mogli pomoći da kao neplodan par imate primarnu amenoreju i oligozoospermiju (npr. 3 milijunaa spermija u ejakulatu)?

Šro bi Napro tehnologija praćenja plodnosti mogla učiniti za vas da imate PCOS i anovulacijske cikluse plus teratozoospermiju (npr 1% morfološki normalnih oblika spermija u ejakulatu?


Napro tehnologija predstavlja metode praćenje plodnosti, a plodnosti kod neplonih parova nema i NaPro tehnologija praćenja plodnosti ne može pomoći neplodnim parovima.

----------


## mare41

Mene zanima klomifen i koliko si s njim imala folikula? Ja sam imala tri dok smo isli na ciljane, uz detaljno pracenje ciklusa, bez napro, kako inesz kaze to ginekolozi nude ili sami citamo, s tim pocinjemo kad nema zaceca, o tome sam pisala u linku u mom potpisu
Unatoc urednim nalazima, ima nas dosta koji nismo ostvarili trudnocu bez ivf a, a ne samo parovi s dijagnozom koje inesz spominje

----------


## sushi

Sanja, čestitam  :Smile: 

iskreno, tvoja priča mi je prilično zbunjujuća. kažeš išla si na konzultacije kod dr.B. i dr.R. - specijalista humane reprodukcije koji se bave medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom, i čudiš se što su ti nakon postavljanja dijagnoze preporučili inseminaciju, pa ivf – metode potpomognute oplodnje? ne razumijem logiku…ni tvoja očekivanja

inače, o iskustvima vezanim uz klinike i liječnike koje spominješ (pa i pohvale i pokude  :Wink: ) volimo pisati na ovoj i ovoj temi, slobodno nam se pridruži i sudjeluj u razmjeni iskustava

ova tema se ne zove „NaPro vs. MPO“ jer im je pristup neplodnosti totalno neusporediv. NaPro se prezentira kao znanstvena metoda (“tehnologija“!), ali zanimljivo – pretraživanjem na PubMed/Medline, baze od 20 milijuna znanstvenih članaka, dobivaš 0 (nula) rezultata. prvi termin koji izbacuje google kad upišeš NaPro je „Catholic-related“. jedine statistike uspješnosti NaPro metode i podaci o trudnoćama mogu se pročitati isključivo na njihovim stranicama. itd, itd... 

uz to, konzultacije od 100€ (skypeom!) su daaaleko najskuplje konzultacije vezane uz neplodnost u HR, pogotovo kad se još uzme u obzir da si nakon njih dobila – vitamine

----------


## sanja1982

Ines, da, to mi je godina rođenja ali uz ovakav AMH osjećala sam 20 godina starije.

Pila sam DHEA 3x25mg dnevno za poboljšanje kvalitete jajnih stanica i još cijelo čudo vitamina + lijek koji se zove LDN (low dose naltrexone), cilj je bio ove jajne stanice koje su mi preostale dovesti u najbolje moguće stanje i na taj način maksimizirati šanse za oplodnju, mislim da je djelovalo!

Manjak progesterona mi nitko od naših najvećih stručnjaka nikad nije ni spomenuo a prije FC-a progesteron sam uzimala jedino u vidu štoperice. 

Ako su moje godine i rekordni broj spermija moga muža same po sebi dovoljne da ostvarim spontanu trudnoću onda neznam kako mi nije pomoglo niti 5 godina praćenja ciklusa uz LH trakice, bazalnu temperaturu, folikulometrije, clomifene, štoperice i redovite odnose, pa čak niti inseminacija prilikom koje mi je doktor rekao: "Evo sad ćete ostati trudni!"??? 

Ja sam znala sve o prirodnom planiranju i praćenju ciklusa i prije FertilityCare-a i nije točno da se kod njih sve svodi na to, neznam zašto je nekome u interesu širiti takve informacije. 

U slučaju neprohodnih jajovoda vjerojatno bi te uputili na neki zahvat, ja sam trebala na laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju početkom 2014. zbog sumnje na endometriozu ali sva sreća ostala sam trudna prije toga. Neznam točno kako liječe muškarce s lošim spermiogramima ali imaju terapiju i za njih, vjerojatno isto hormoni i dodaci prehrani. 

Ono što znam je da rješavaju anovulacijske cikluse i policistične jajnike, to sam čula iz prve ruke, stvar je da se tamo baviš svojim problemom i baš ne pričamo puno o tome što rade s drugim parovima tako da neznam točno što bi bilo u svakom od ovih slučajeva koje navodiš.
Ako vide da ti nemogu pomoći onda ti to i kažu tako da ne trošiš vrijeme i novac uzalud. 

Da, NaPro metode se jednim dijelom svode na praćenje plodnosti a drugim na liječenje neplodnosti, neznam zašto ti je to teško prihvatiti. 

Ako je NaPro samo praćenje plodnosti onda su dr. Ujević i ostali doktori koji se time bave totalni luđaci ili??? Ako je rašireno po cijelom svijetu i ako vani postoje cijele klinike koje liječe neplodne parove samo na temelju NaPro metode a onda valjda može i kod nas postojati udruga i nekoliko doktora koja liječi šaku odmetnika koji ne žele punkcije, transfere, zamrzavanje zametaka i miksanje svojih spolnih stanica u epruvetama, kao i one kod kojih niti sve to nije uspjelo.

Svatko bi trebao imati pravo izabrati ali na temelju ispravnih informacija, a ne pretpostavki ili dezinformacija s raznih letaka i "stručnih" tekstova kojih i previše kruži internetom u posljednjih godinu-dvije.



Mare 41, ja sam imala dobre folikule, 1-4 (uzimala sam razne doze) kako u kojem ciklusu ali neznam kakva je bila kvaliteta jajnih stanica u njima. Meni je ovulacija uvjek kasnila i bila mi je iza 20-og DC što naši ginekolozi nisu uzimali u obzir i davali su mi clomifen kao i svima 2-5 DC. Kod FC su uzeli u obzir moj prirodni ritam ovulacije pa sam clomifene uzimala kasnije 7-10 DC kad mi je tijelo bilo spremno odraditi sve ostalo. 
Radi se zaista o potpuno drugačijem pristupu i zbilja bih ga preporučila svakome ko ima problema s neplodnosti, posebno kod parova gdje nema još točne dijagnoze jer oni obično nađu uzrok, a onda i riješenje.

Kad sam ostala trudna i dalje su me pratili, tj. vadila sam hormone prvo svaki tjedan, pa svaki mjesec sve do skoro 30-og tjedna. Znam da pomažu i kod spontanih pobačaja.

----------


## Inesz

naltrexone?

opijatni antagonist, koristi se u liječenju ovisnosti o opijatima

http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-07-01-418.pdf

http://www.drugs.com/pro/naltrexone.html


niske doze naltrexone za poboljšanje kvalitete jajnih stanica?

imaš li linkove na znanstvene dokaze ovakvog djelovanja?

----------


## sanja1982

Saushi hvala.

Neznam točno što te zbunjuje, ako nekome na vratima piše atisterilititna klinika onda valjda nije previše nadati se da će ti otkriti uzrok neplodnosti, da je pisalo klinika za IVF vjerojatno nebi otvorila njihova vrata. Problem je što mi NISU POSTAVILI DIJAGNOZU, osim AMH za kojeg nisu bili sigurni što da točno misle.

Što se tiče znanstvenih članaka, iskreno neznam zašto je to tako ali mogu pretpostaviti, iako nije ovdje pravo mjesto za takve teme. Možda internet nije jedino mjesto gdje čovijek treba tražiti informacije. Internet podnosi svašta i danas nažalost svatko može pisati svašta a i znanstvena istraživanja su predmet manipulacija.

"Catholic-related" kažeš...pa što? Nisu katolici zločinci, makar kad upišeš u tražilicu Katolička crkva vjerojatno ti prvo izbaci inkviziciju i pedofiliju i isto nema znanstvenih članaka koji bi potvrdili da je vjera u Boga i pripadnost Katoličkoj Crkvi znanstveno opravdana pa ljudi svejedno vjeruju.

Što se tiče konzultacija... 100 Eura je tarifa koju određuje doktor iz Irske, to je njegova satnica, što ćeš, valjda Irci imaju više novaca od nas.
Nama nije bilo puno jer je čovijek pogledao sve moje nalaze (4 godine nalaza, hormona, folikulometrija i svega ostalog što sam imala), zatim smo pričali skoro sat vremena o onome što on misli da je problem i o načinu na koji je taj problem moguće riješiti i onda mi je odredio plan liječenja i terapiju, ne samo vitamine već i lijekove i hormone kao i postupke koji me možda čekaju. Nakon toga sam mu svaki mjesec slala nalaze hormona i folikulometrija prema čemu mi je regulirao terapiju tako da...platila bi mu i duplo više! Meni je izgledalo daleko jeftinije od naših privatnih klinika, tj. u konačnici sam dobila puno više za manje novca.

Tema ovog Foruma je:"Iskustva s NaPro liječenja" a ne: "Razmišljnja o NaPro liječenju".

Nemam vremena niti volje svakog skeptika uvjeravati u uspješnost njihovih metoda a pogotovo mi se to neda s onima koji su unaprijed formirali svoje mišljenje na temelju Catholic-related ili neke slične doskočice. 

Htjela sam pomoći onima koje zaista zanima što se radi u FC-u i ako netko ima konkretnih pitanja rado ću mu odgovoriti.

----------


## bubekica

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con.../1720.full.pdf

----------


## Inesz

ova studija je rađena na 22 pacijenta i to za indukciju ovulacije 

bubekica, ima li linkova na doaze da naltrexone djeluje na tzv kvalitetu js

----------


## bubekica

Nemam pojma, ovo sam samo nabrzaka na mobu nasla.
Meni kod NaPro smeta sto je pod okriljem crkve i sto se naplacuje jako puno. 
Vjerujem da je nekim ljudima to jedina i dobra opcija zbog vjerskih uvjerenja/straha od mpo, ali ne bih nikad tome davala prednost.
Svoje potpuno misljenje cu napisati kad se dokopam kompa.

----------


## Inesz

progesteron kao štoperica?

----------


## techna

> ova studija je rađena na 22 pacijenta i to za indukciju ovulacije 
> 
> bubekica, ima li linkova na doaze da naltrexone djeluje na tzv kvalitetu js


LDN Napro propisuje za liječenje neplodnosti u slučaju kada je uzrok autoimune prirode (npr. endometrioza, PCOS,i dr.)
jer oni smatraju da neplodnost u mnogim slučajevima ima istu podlogu kao druge autoimune bolesti npr. lupus ili RA.

Što se kvalitete jajnih stanica tiče, Napro najčešće propisuje stvari o kojima govori i  Hanumica Fata (micronized DHEA, q10 ubiquinol, + svašta još)
- imaš u knjizi Hanumice Fate linkove na hrpu studija. 
Uglavnom, sve ono što je opće prihvaćeno i što propisuje glavnina Fertility klinika u svijetu u slučaju POA-e i žena starije reproduktivne dobi.

A što se razlike između MPO i Napro tiče, u Napro-u kažu da oni traže uzrok (srž) neplodnosti te neplodnost smatraju kroničnom bolešću (ili skupom poremećaja)
pa je tako i lijeće. Kod njih idiopati, skoro nikada ne ostanu idiopati.

Osim toga, nitko ti u Napro ne obećava da mogu riješiti sve probleme neplodnosti (npr. neprohodne jajovode ili azoospermiju) i ako je to problem, šalju te dalje.

Što se asteno/oligo/terato spermija tiče - to je već druga priča. Tu se isto rukovode sa novijim saznanjima o poboljšanju kvalitete sperm., ali i gledaju par u cjelini.
Znam npr. više parova koji su došli sa dijagnozom asteno/oligo a sa ženom je bilo kao "sve 5", da bi na kraju ispalo da sa ženom nije "sve 5" i kad su
optimizirali ženinu plodnost, ostvarili su T.

Napro je fertility klinika kao i svaka druga, sa svojim specifičnostima.
Specifično je primjerice to što su njima ref. vrijednosti lab. nalaza dosta drugačije nego što ih npr. tumače naši reproduktivci.

Specifično je i što dosta istražuju problem imunologije, raznih intolerancija i dr.

Što se skepse prema Napro-u tiće, potpisujem sve što je Sanja rekla. 

U Hr doista ima puno parova koji se lijeće kod Napro-a i zato mislim da treba postojati
jedna tema na ovom forumu gdje ćemo moći razmjenjivati iskustva. Tako je na mnogim stranim forumima.
Svi mi koji smo odabrali ovu metodu, znamo zašto smo je odabrali. Poštovanje te slobode odabira je iskaz pristojnosti i demokratičnosti.

----------


## techna

> progesteron kao štoperica?


Napro u nekim slučajevima propisuje "pikanje" manjih doza HCG-a (npr 2500 IJ) na P + 3,5,7,
tj. 3, 5, 7 dan od ovulacije, a bez Utrogestana u drugom dijelu ciklusa.
mislim da je na to Sanja mislila.

----------


## sanja1982

Techna HVALA! 

I ja sam uzimala LDN zbog sumnje na endometriozu, alergija koje sam imala i intolerancije na gluten koji mi je napravio dosta havarije u organizmu. 
DHEA je bio za jajne stanice. 
Nisam tražila znanstvene studije koje potvrđuju djelotvornost LDN-a kao što nisam tražila niti znanstvene studije koje potvrđuju djelotvornost aspirina kojeg pijem kad me boli glava!
Uzimala sam Pregnyl kao štopericu 10 000 iu, pa zatim još na 5, 7 i 9 DPO po 2500 iu, rekli su mi da je to zbog smanjenog žutog tijela i niskog progesterona, ispričavam se na krivom izrazu, često pišem u brzini pa...

Inesz zašto misliš da je tvoje mišljenje o FC-u relevantno i da uopće nekoga zanima? Nebi htjela biti bezobrazna ali ako toliko vjeruješ u MPO onda nema smisla da uopće proučavaš ostale mogućnosti. Prvo si tvrdila da smo prate cikluse i ništa drugo, sad kad se ispostavilo da nije tako sad ti smeta Crkva i to što navodno puno naplaćuju, a to isto tako nije istina, a da i je, svatko od nas ima pravo izabrati kome će dati svoj novac, vrijeme i kome će vjerovati kad je u pitanju nešto tako delikatno kao što je nastanak novog života.

----------


## bubekica

Sanja, crkva i cijena smeta mene, mislim da inesz to nije nigdje napisala.
Naravno da svatko od vas ima pravo lijeciti se na nacin koji njemu odgovara.
Meni je jako zanimljivo citati vas. Vjerujem da puno nas iz mpo-a grize na spomen napro-a zbog losih uspomena na 2010-2012, miletica i kampanju "i ja sam bio embrij", kad su osobe koje zagovaraju ne-mpo lijecenje bile jako glasne protiv mpo populacije i nazivali nas svakakvim ruznim nazivima i optuzivali nas za razne stvari.

----------


## ljube

> LDN Napro propisuje za liječenje neplodnosti u slučaju kada je uzrok autoimune prirode (npr. endometrioza, PCOS,i dr.)
> jer oni smatraju da neplodnost u mnogim slučajevima ima istu podlogu kao druge autoimune bolesti npr. lupus ili RA.


techna, uzrok PCOS-a nije autoimune prirode već je u pozadini ove endokrinopatija međudjelovanje više gena, točnije dvije grupe gena, koji djeluju na određene enzime.
Jednako tako mi je neobjašnjivo na koji način Napro može dokazati manjak jednog ili više enzima u akrosomu spematozoida i kojom se metodom, osim naravno ICSI-a u  IVF postupcima, može djelovati u tom slučaju.

----------


## Inesz

molim sve korisnike NaPro tehnologije koji znaju kako se popravlja nalaz spermiograma da to podijele sa ostakom svijeta.

----------


## tonili

> Specifično je primjerice to što su njima ref. vrijednosti lab. nalaza dosta drugačije nego što ih npr. tumače naši reproduktivci.


Može li mi, molim vas, neka od vas koja se liječi u NaPro, pojasniti ovo?

----------


## sanja1982

Onda isprike Inesz, imate istu sliku pa me zbunilo.
Nisam baš puno pratila tu kampanju, koje točno stvari koje su rekli su te vrijeđale? Ja nisam čula pogrdne i optuživačke izjave od Miletića dok od pobornika MPO-a svakako jesam. npr. nazivali su drugu stranu zaostalima, katolibanima, neobrazovanima i još sto čuda samo zato jer su govorili nešto što se njima ne sviđa. Isti obrazac se ponavljao i u kampanji "U ime obitelji" to sam malo više pratila i užasno mi je bilo to što nije bilo nikakve mogućnosti komunikacije, svi mediji, političari i cijela javnost je trubila i ponavljala iste stvari, većinom laži i dezinformacije, stavljali su ljudima riječi u usta i izmišljali izjave koje nitko nije rekao....jako prljavo i nisko. Svejedno je referendum održan i ljudi su rekli svoje, a vlada ponovno učinila svoje...međutim to nije priča za ovaj forum.
Ukratko, mislim da ISTINU treba reći i čuti, bez obzira kome ona bila draga ili mrska i bez obzira kakva ona bila, a svaka konstruktivna rasprava je dobrodošla. 
Meni i mom mužu je MPO bila neprihvatljiva i bilo bi mi puno lakše da mi je netko rekao da osim MPO postoje i druge metode, nažalost sustav tako ne funkcionira, informacija u medijima nije bilo i još danas ih ima malo ili uopće nema pa se mnogi parovi ipak odluče na IVF jer misle da im je to jedina opcija, a nije.

----------


## sanja1982

tonili drugačiji referentni interval znači da FertilityCare doktori imaju drugačije granične vrijednosti za hormone, npr. meni su doktori u našim klinikama rekli da su mi hormoni super, a u FertilityCare-u su mi rekli da nisu dobri i dali mi terapiju. Neznam kako da to drugačije objasnim... i mene je to iznenadilo jer sa mislila da je to svugdje isto.
Ako me pitaš koje vrijednosti su im drugačije to neznam, žao mi je!

----------


## Inesz

nitko živ za za amh vrijednosti 4 pmol/L kod žene od 30 godina ne može reći da je to uredan nalaz.

----------


## bubekica

Dat cu samo jedan primjer - nazivali su nas ubojicama jer smo se borili za smrzavanje embrija.

----------


## tetadoktor

sanja, koje su ti konkretno lijekove dali? možeš li ih ovdje nabrojati?

----------


## sushi

> Sushi hvala.
> 
> Neznam točno što te zbunjuje, ako nekome na vratima piše atisterilititna klinika onda valjda nije previše nadati se da će ti otkriti uzrok neplodnosti, da je pisalo klinika za IVF vjerojatno nebi otvorila njihova vrata. Problem je što mi NISU POSTAVILI DIJAGNOZU, osim AMH za kojeg nisu bili sigurni što da točno misle.
> 
> Što se tiče znanstvenih članaka, iskreno neznam zašto je to tako ali mogu pretpostaviti, iako nije ovdje pravo mjesto za takve teme. Možda internet nije jedino mjesto gdje čovijek treba tražiti informacije. Internet podnosi svašta i danas nažalost svatko može pisati svašta a i znanstvena istraživanja su predmet manipulacija.
> 
> "Catholic-related" kažeš...pa što? Nisu katolici zločinci, makar kad upišeš u tražilicu Katolička crkva vjerojatno ti prvo izbaci inkviziciju i pedofiliju i isto nema znanstvenih članaka koji bi potvrdili da je vjera u Boga i pripadnost Katoličkoj Crkvi znanstveno opravdana pa ljudi svejedno vjeruju.
> 
> Što se tiče konzultacija... 100 Eura je tarifa koju određuje doktor iz Irske, to je njegova satnica, što ćeš, valjda Irci imaju više novaca od nas.
> ...



tnx na ovom postu  :Smile:  nisam te napadala, nego sam nabrojala rečenice/činjenice koje se mogu pročitati na NaPro technology webu (http://www.naprotechnology.com/).

evo, trudit ću se biti jasnija... zbunjuje me (i dalje) koju dijagnozu si dobila u NaPro programu...ne zato da te napadam nego zaista nisam shvatila, a voljela bih...zbog moje dijagnoze koju vidiš u mom potpisu, a ista/slična je kao tvoja.
(samo usput - dijagnozu sam dobila najnormalnije od mpo liječnika kojeg si spomenula i to na drugim konzultacijama - čim smo skupili sve nalaze. na istim tim konzultacijama smo dobili i sve informacije o mom niskom progesteronu, neredovitim ovulacijama, žutom tijelu, svemu što si nabrojala. uz to nam je dr. sve crtao na listu papira kako bi nam bilo što jasnije. dobili smo sve upute za daljnje korake, s popisom lijekova. konzultacije su trajale 1h i platili smo ih 250kn. ovo sve pišem samo zato jer mi nije jasno kako smo mogli standardnu uslugu, nas dvije sa sličnom dijagnozom, doživjeti tako različito...) 
da li si s NaPro dobila neku drugačiju dijagnozu od moje? da li ste radili još neke dodatne pretrage osim intolerancije na hranu? da li su ti brojali npr. afc? na NaPro webu baš i nema tih informacija, pa je korisno čuti iskustvo iz prve ruke... eto, to me zbunilo  :Smile: 

niti u jednom trenu nisam navela "Catholic-related" činjenicu kao negativnu. ono što sam rekla je da NaPro ta činjenica čini neusporedivim s medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom jer se zasnivaju na dva totalno neusporediva=drugačija svjetonazora i orijentirani su pacijentima različitih svjetonazora. kao što i sama kažeš - jedno su znanstvene činjenice (manipulirane ili ne), a drugo vjera. ne vidim što je tu negativno. dapače, mislim da je fer zbog ljudi koji nas čitaju (puno ih je), a tek se susreću s neplodnosti da to znaju - naime, na Fertility Care Hrvatska webu nigdje ne piše da imaju veze s Katoličkom Crkvom (ili ja ne mogu naći). zašto ne piše da je metoda nastala na Institutu pape Pavla VI (http://www.popepaulvi.com/)? nije mi jasno zašto, zar je to nešto što bi se trebalo skrivati? zar nije to pozitivno iz perspektive nekoga kome mpo nije prihvatljiv put zbog vjerskih razloga?

i da, tema su "iskustva s NaPro liječenja", iskustva poput ovih doza hcg-a koje si napisala npr... konkretne informacije, vidiš da nas sve zanimaju brojke, nalazi, lijekovi...pa ovo je forum baš za to, zato smo svi tu  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1982

> nitko živ za za amh vrijednosti 4 pmol/L kod žene od 30 godina ne može reći da je to uredan nalaz.


Nemaju drugačije vrijednosti za sve hormone već za neke, zbilja neznam za koje, možda se javi netko ko zna, sorry!
Za AMH su mi odma rekli da je jako nizak ali da misle da mi mogu pomoći, nisu ništa obećali.

----------


## sanja1982

> Dat cu samo jedan primjer - nazivali su nas ubojicama jer smo se borili za smrzavanje embrija.


Neznam, nisam to vidjela ali činjenica je da mnogo takvih embrija ostane smrznuta i više nikome tj. roditeljima netrebaju pa na njih i zaborave. Što se dalje događa s njima?

----------


## techna

> Techna HVALA! 
> 
> I ja sam uzimala LDN zbog sumnje na endometriozu, alergija koje sam imala i intolerancije na gluten koji mi je napravio dosta havarije u organizmu. 
> DHEA je bio za jajne stanice. 
> Nisam tražila znanstvene studije koje potvrđuju djelotvornost LDN-a kao što nisam tražila niti znanstvene studije koje potvrđuju djelotvornost aspirina kojeg pijem kad me boli glava!
> Uzimala sam Pregnyl kao štopericu 10 000 iu, pa zatim još na 5, 7 i 9 DPO po 2500 iu, rekli su mi da je to zbog smanjenog žutog tijela i niskog progesterona, ispričavam se na krivom izrazu, često pišem u brzini pa...


Sanja, baš mi je drago da si se ovdje javila da malo razmijenimo iskustva.
Reci mi jesi li se strogo pridržavala bezglutenske dijete? Jesi li ponekad "zgriješila" i koliko često i koliko dugo si je provodila?
Baš je teško biti dosljedan, jel da? pogotovo ako nisi cijeli dan doma i moraš nešto pojesti vani.





> Sanja, crkva i cijena smeta mene, mislim da inesz to nije nigdje napisala.
> Naravno da svatko od vas ima pravo lijeciti se na nacin koji njemu odgovara.
> Meni je jako zanimljivo citati vas. Vjerujem da puno nas iz mpo-a grize na spomen napro-a zbog losih uspomena na 2010-2012, miletica i kampanju "i ja sam bio embrij", kad su osobe koje zagovaraju ne-mpo lijecenje bile jako glasne protiv mpo populacije i nazivali nas svakakvim ruznim nazivima i optuzivali nas za razne stvari.


Bubekica, ovo me podsjeća na prepucavanja u saboru: ustaše i partizani.
Ja definitivno nisam bila među onima koji su optuživali MPO-ovce, niti znam koga a da je u Napro-u da ih je optuživao.
Na stranim forumima se dosta piše o Napro, najčešće imaju jedan ili više specijaliziranih topica na roditeljskim forumima i tamo sam imala prilike pročitati kako su 
mnogi probali jedno i drugo, ovim ili onim redoslijedom sa ovakvom ili onakvom uspješnošću, zadovoljstvom ili razočaranjem.
Ali doslovce nisam naišla da se netko izjašnjava o vjeroispovjesti i sl. Mene osobno nisu pitali da li idem u crkvu i nitko to nije postavio kao uvjet. 
Ne tvrdim da je uvijek tako, ne znam kako je drugdje po svijetu.
Svatko se može prijaviti na njihovo uvodno predavanje, besplatno ga odslušati i uvjeriti se da nitko ne spominje crkvu, molitvu i sl. a osobito ne pljuje po MPO.




> techna, uzrok PCOS-a nije autoimune prirode već je u pozadini ove endokrinopatija međudjelovanje više gena, točnije dvije grupe gena, koji djeluju na određene enzime.
> Jednako tako mi je neobjašnjivo na koji način Napro može dokazati manjak jednog ili više enzima u akrosomu spematozoida i kojom se metodom, osim naravno ICSI-a u  IVF postupcima, može djelovati u tom slučaju.


Gle, nisam stručnjak u tom području, niti najmanje, pričam samo ono što sam pročitala na internetu.
Za puno toga se piše da ima autoimunu podlogu: i dijabetes, i inzulinska rezistencija i PCOS. Možeš uguglati i naći kao i ja,
a da li je to točno fakat ne znam. Ne tvrdim da je.
Što se endometrioze tiče, u dosta literature se ona povezuje sa celijakijom/intolerancijom na gluten i navodi se da je podloga autoimuna.





> Može li mi, molim vas, neka od vas koja se liječi u NaPro, pojasniti ovo? "ref. vrijednosti lab. nalaza dosta drugačije nego što ih npr. tumače naši reproduktivci."


evo ti samo jedan i to moj primjer: 
renomiranim Zg reproduktivcima (dr. L, dr.R i drugima) je moj 47 nmol/l bio znak da je sa mojom ovulacijom sve u redu. 
kod Napro progesteron mora biti 60 - 100 nmol/l, a estradiol iznad 400 - 800 pmol/L po jc, 7dpo da bi se moglo govoriti o ovulaciji s kojom je sve u redu (plus 
naravno UZV). 47 u Napro-u nikako nije ok i ukazuje im na određene probleme.
ne moram niti reći koliko me je bacilo u nazad i koliko sam vremena izgubila kad te netko poznat i renomiran uvjeri u nešto i ti bezbrižno odšetaš doma i pustiš da 
"sve ide svojim tokom".

dakle uvjerila sam se sama u razliku kada ti MPO-ovac samo pročita brojku iz nalaza, vidi da je u ref, ili kada Napro-ovac iz istih brojaka isčita puno više toga.

kad već pišem o razlici, moram istaknuti da sam bila na AIH-u kod renomiranog MPO-ovca koji me nije poslao vaditi estradiol
7 dpo već sam po defaultu uzimala estrofem (i to puno puno estrofema), a da on uopće nije znao da meni estradiol poslije ovulacije naprosto divlja.
Kod Napro-a se estradiol obavezno vadi 7 dpo i sada se vidi da mi je visok, a koliki je tek bio kad sam dodatno uzimala estrofem.
Jesam li radi toga nakon AIH-a dobila fibroadenome na dojkama, ne želim niti misliti, a niti o činjenici da previsoki estradiol zapravo
sprečava implantaciju.

Također sam se uvjerila kako renomirani ginić, doduše ne reproduktivac, ali jako jako poznati privatni Zg ginić nije znao prepoznati neprsnuti folikul
kad sam bila kod njega umjesto kod dr. koji surađuje sa Napro. Njemu je to bio ok nalaz, dok su u Napro-u "iz aviona" na UZV slici vidjeli da to nije ok.
Lab nalazi su to i dokazali.

Ma ima toga još ali nemam sad vremena više pisati.

----------


## sushi

zašto i dalje pričamo o mpo?  :Sad:  ima konkretnih pitanja o FC  :Smile:

----------


## sanja1982

> sanja, koje su ti konkretno lijekove dali? možeš li ih ovdje nabrojati?


Mogu!
Imala sam clomifen 7-10 DC (u različitim dozama), Pregnyl dan prije ovulacije 10 000 iu, pa na 3, 5 7 i 9 DPO još po 2500 iu.
LDN 4,5 mg dnevno, DHEA 3x25mg dnevno, alfalipoična kiselina 300mg dnevno, vit. C 1000 mg dnevno, omega 3 i vit. D

----------


## ljube

> zašto i dalje pričamo o mpo?  ima konkretnih pitanja o FC


Naravno da ima, ja pitala pa mi nitko od FC ekipe ne odgovara, a jako me zanima, kako doskočiti problemu kada je problem u fuziji dviju gameta zbog manjka enzima u akrosomu i poteškoća vezanih uz prodiranje spermija u jajnu stanicu?

----------


## sanja1982

> tnx na ovom postu  nisam te napadala, nego sam nabrojala rečenice/činjenice koje se mogu pročitati na NaPro technology webu (http://www.naprotechnology.com/).
> 
> evo, trudit ću se biti jasnija... zbunjuje me (i dalje) koju dijagnozu si dobila u NaPro programu...ne zato da te napadam nego zaista nisam shvatila, a voljela bih...zbog moje dijagnoze koju vidiš u mom potpisu, a ista/slična je kao tvoja.
> (samo usput - dijagnozu sam dobila najnormalnije od mpo liječnika kojeg si spomenula i to na drugim konzultacijama - čim smo skupili sve nalaze. na istim tim konzultacijama smo dobili i sve informacije o mom niskom progesteronu, neredovitim ovulacijama, žutom tijelu, svemu što si nabrojala. uz to nam je dr. sve crtao na listu papira kako bi nam bilo što jasnije. dobili smo sve upute za daljnje korake, s popisom lijekova. konzultacije su trajale 1h i platili smo ih 250kn. ovo sve pišem samo zato jer mi nije jasno kako smo mogli standardnu uslugu, nas dvije sa sličnom dijagnozom, doživjeti tako različito...) 
> da li si s NaPro dobila neku drugačiju dijagnozu od moje? da li ste radili još neke dodatne pretrage osim intolerancije na hranu? da li su ti brojali npr. afc? na NaPro webu baš i nema tih informacija, pa je korisno čuti iskustvo iz prve ruke... eto, to me zbunilo 
> 
> niti u jednom trenu nisam navela "Catholic-related" činjenicu kao negativnu. ono što sam rekla je da NaPro ta činjenica čini neusporedivim s medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom jer se zasnivaju na dva totalno neusporediva=drugačija svjetonazora i orijentirani su pacijentima različitih svjetonazora. kao što i sama kažeš - jedno su znanstvene činjenice (manipulirane ili ne), a drugo vjera. ne vidim što je tu negativno. dapače, mislim da je fer zbog ljudi koji nas čitaju (puno ih je), a tek se susreću s neplodnosti da to znaju - naime, na Fertility Care Hrvatska webu nigdje ne piše da imaju veze s Katoličkom Crkvom (ili ja ne mogu naći). zašto ne piše da je metoda nastala na Institutu pape Pavla VI (http://www.popepaulvi.com/)? nije mi jasno zašto, zar je to nešto što bi se trebalo skrivati? zar nije to pozitivno iz perspektive nekoga kome mpo nije prihvatljiv put zbog vjerskih razloga?
> 
> i da, tema su "iskustva s NaPro liječenja", iskustva poput ovih doza hcg-a koje si napisala npr... konkretne informacije, vidiš da nas sve zanimaju brojke, nalazi, lijekovi...pa ovo je forum baš za to, zato smo svi tu


Moja dijagnoza prije FertilityCare-a je bio nizak AMH, a u FC-u su vidjeli da imam nizak progesteron, smeđa krvarenja (za to sam prvi put kod njih čula da nije normalno), nizak AMH, nepravilne cikluse i smanjeno žuto tijelo. Neznam zašto to doktori nisu vidjeli ranije, kao kod tebe, ali možda baš zbog tih drugačijih referentnih vrijednosti, tj. možda je kod naših to ok, a u FC-u nije, nagađam.
Meni se nitijedan doktor nije posvetio na način koji ti opisuješ, sve se svodilo na to da bi bilo dobro da probamo s IVF-om da vidimo kako se jajne stanice ponašaju, da ne kažem da me Radončić na spomen FertilityCarea izvrijeđao, zapjenio se i da, uzeo mi za to 500 kn, (donjela sam mu neke nalaze pa sam ga samo pitala što misli o njima, bilo mi je presmiješno što do tada divan doktor pun komplimenata i lijepih riječi postaje nadurena curica zbog jednog pitanja). 
Doktor iz FC-a je tražio slike s folikulometrije i rekao da izgleda da imam dovoljno folikula u pripremi, nisu mi brojali afc kao posebnu pretragu.
Kod nas FC zblja i nije povezan s crkvom, koliko ja znam i činjenica je da te nitko ne pita tko si i u što vjeruješ, a meni je više žao što nemaju novaca za marketing pa tako malo ljudi uopće i zna za njih.
Imaš pravo da je teško uspoređivati s standardnim liječenjem jer pristup je potpuno različit, oni pokušavaju cijeli organizam dovesti u optimalno stanje što je ponekad samo po sebi dovoljno za začeće, trebaš imati minimalno 6 kako oni kažu "optimalnih ciklusa"  u kojima je sve u redu, hormoni, sluz, odnosi u pravo vrijeme.... da bi se začeće moglo očekivati, meni se posrećilo u 1. takvom!

----------


## bubekica

Techna, ja se ovdje ne namjeravam prepucavati, samo objasnjavam zasto neki na spomen napro-a imaju grc u zelucu. 

Razliciti su svjetonazori, meni osobno drago da postoji opcija B za osobe kojima MPO svjetonazorski nije ok. Ono na sto mi pokusavamo upozoriti da nista od toga sto oni daju kao terapiju nije otkrivanje tople vode. Drugi je par rukava, nazalost, sto vecina ginekologa nema toliko strpljenja za takvo kopanje po sitnicama koje kad se zbroje mogu, ali i ne moraju, biti problem.

Netko je tu napisao da mu je zao sto mu nitko nije spomenuo napro kao mogucnost, ali mozemo okrenuti i drugacije - osobno bih poludila da mi je itko sugerirao ikad takav oblik lijecenja.

Sto se tice dobivanja informacija na internetu i mimo istog - pitanje za cure koje su u napro - odakle ste dobile info o toj metodi?

----------


## sanja1982

Techna i meni je drago da si ti tu, bilo bi super da nas se javi još!
Ja sam bila dosljedna u dijeti, osim glutena izbacila sam i mlijeko i mliječne proizvode, a na jaja nisam toliko pazila.
2 godine sam se pridržavala, izgubila sam 10 kg, nestali su mi svi probavni problemi, alergije, umor, PMS, počela sam i vježbati tako da sam trudnoću dočekala u top formi  :Smile:  Trudnoća mi je super i nemam apsolutno nikakvih trudničkih tegoba, možda baš zato.
Počela sam s dijetom prije FC-a a kad sam saznala da utječe i na plodnost bila sam još čvršća u odluci da ne jedem ništa što mi škodi. Nije mi bilo teško jer sam se osjećala super. Sad u trudnoći tu i tamo zgriješim ali kad rodim vraćam se na strogu dijetu! 
Najteže je kad nisi doma, tu se slažem ali izdrži se! 
Jesi već dugo u FC-u? Jesi uspjela ostvariti trudnoću kod njih (nisam ti gledala podatke)?

----------


## sanja1982

> Naravno da ima, ja pitala pa mi nitko od FC ekipe ne odgovara, a jako me zanima, kako doskočiti problemu kada je problem u fuziji dviju gameta zbog manjka enzima u akrosomu i poteškoća vezanih uz prodiranje spermija u jajnu stanicu?


Neznam kako doskočiti svakom pojedinom problemu i mislim da je nerealno očekivati da to itko od nas zna, osim ako nemamo baš taj isti problem.
Bilo bi super da se javi netko od podučavatelja jer oni znaju puno više od nas, parova u tretmanu.
Nitko ne kaže da FC može pomoći SVIM neplodnim parovima, ali ja smatram da je to manje skupa i manje agresivna opcija kojom se puno puta može izbjeći IVF.

----------


## sushi

sanja, da li se kad udješ u program plaća još nešto osim tih konzultacija 100€? koliko često se ponavljaju te konzultacije s Ircima? na koji način radiš nalaze - da li ih plaćaš i radiš privatno (kao ti, čini mi se da si napisala) ili možeš dobiti neki nalaz na temelju kojeg ti primarni gin može dati hzzo recept? da li se folikulometrije plaćaju i ako da, koliko koštaju? da li sve lijekove sam financiraš? pitam jer ne mogu dobiti dojam iz prošlih postova o kojim se novcima cca radi... kažeš da je jeftinije

----------


## techna

> Techna i meni je drago da si ti tu, bilo bi super da nas se javi još!
> Ja sam bila dosljedna u dijeti, osim glutena izbacila sam i mlijeko i mliječne proizvode, a na jaja nisam toliko pazila.
> 2 godine sam se pridržavala, izgubila sam 10 kg, nestali su mi svi probavni problemi, alergije, umor, PMS, počela sam i vježbati tako da sam trudnoću dočekala u top formi  Trudnoća mi je super i nemam apsolutno nikakvih trudničkih tegoba, možda baš zato.
> Počela sam s dijetom prije FC-a a kad sam saznala da utječe i na plodnost bila sam još čvršća u odluci da ne jedem ništa što mi škodi. Nije mi bilo teško jer sam se osjećala super. Sad u trudnoći tu i tamo zgriješim ali kad rodim vraćam se na strogu dijetu! 
> Najteže je kad nisi doma, tu se slažem ali izdrži se! 
> Jesi već dugo u FC-u? Jesi uspjela ostvariti trudnoću kod njih (nisam ti gledala podatke)?


8 mjeseci, s tim da su mi tek zadnja 2 ciklusa po svemu ok. Nisam još ostvarila trudnoću.
Inače imam 7 godina stare blizanke (dvojajčane), prirodno sam bez problema zatrudnila, a sada nejde pa nejde.
Navršila sam 35 g. i imam visoki FSH - 13, a godinu prije je bio ispod 10 (ili samo u ciklusu kad sam mjerila).
Ciklus mi je za obične doktore bio super: 28 dana, bez spottinga idr. a u Napro su otkrili svašta,
višestruki P, menga 8 dana, svaki drugi ciklus neruptirani folikuli, svaki drugi rana O. 


Daj mi reci gdje kupuješ bezglutensko brašno? Ovo u DM-u je dosta skupo.
A i nekako ga treba više.
I ja osjećam da mi gluten smeta, btw. baka mi je umrla od raka debelog crijeva a imala je baš neke
smetnje kao i ja tako da sam se zapravo oduševila kad su mi predložili dijetu, jer ovako u svakom slučaju nešto radim za
svoje zdravlje.
Reci kako si s hranom na poslu ili kad si negdje vani? Jel si uvijek nosiš nešto za jesti sa sobom ili?





Daj mi reci gdje nabavljaš bezglutensko brašno. U DM-u je dosta skupo.

----------


## sanja1982

> Techna, ja se ovdje ne namjeravam prepucavati, samo objasnjavam zasto neki na spomen napro-a imaju grc u zelucu. 
> 
> Razliciti su svjetonazori, meni osobno drago da postoji opcija B za osobe kojima MPO svjetonazorski nije ok. Ono na sto mi pokusavamo upozoriti da nista od toga sto oni daju kao terapiju nije otkrivanje tople vode. Drugi je par rukava, nazalost, sto vecina ginekologa nema toliko strpljenja za takvo kopanje po sitnicama koje kad se zbroje mogu, ali i ne moraju, biti problem.
> 
> Netko je tu napisao da mu je zao sto mu nitko nije spomenuo napro kao mogucnost, ali mozemo okrenuti i drugacije - osobno bih poludila da mi je itko sugerirao ikad takav oblik lijecenja.
> 
> Sto se tice dobivanja informacija na internetu i mimo istog - pitanje za cure koje su u napro - odakle ste dobile info o toj metodi?


Neznam jel bi doktori u klinikama mogli ili nebi mogli otkriti sve te uzroke neplodnosti ali činjenica je da ih ne otkriju nego nas sve šalju na IVF bez prave dijagnoze. Ja smatram da je FC jeftinija i manje agresivna tj. neagresivna metoda koja pomaže u velikom postotku, možda i većem od IVF-a. 
Zašto bi svoje tijelo podvrgavala agresivnim i bolnim postupcima ako do trudnoće mogu doći i na lakši način? 

Za FC sam čula slučajno imali su predstavljanje u emisiji na Hrvatskom Katoličkom radiju, tj. čula je moja mama pa mi je napomenula, pogledala sam njihove stranice i prijavila se na predavanje, mislila sam da nemam što izgubiti.

----------


## sanja1982

> sanja, da li se kad udješ u program plaća još nešto osim tih konzultacija 100€? koliko često se ponavljaju te konzultacije s Ircima? na koji način radiš nalaze - da li ih plaćaš i radiš privatno (kao ti, čini mi se da si napisala) ili možeš dobiti neki nalaz na temelju kojeg ti primarni gin može dati hzzo recept? da li se folikulometrije plaćaju i ako da, koliko koštaju? da li sve lijekove sam financiraš? pitam jer ne mogu dobiti dojam iz prošlih postova o kojim se novcima cca radi... kažeš da je jeftinije


Plaćaju se susreti s podučavateljem 100 kn, to se svede na 1 susret u 3 mjeseca. Mi smo imali 2 puta konzultacije s Ircima, prve u 1. mjesecu a druge u 10. iste godine. Uputnice ovise o primarnom ginekologu, meni moj nije htio davati pa sam sama plaćala, folikulometrije mi je htio napraviti mada mu nije bilo jasno kaj radim s nalazima, tek me počeo slušati i zanimati se kad sam ostala trudna  :Smile: 
FC ima popust u lab. Breyer i u poliklinici Ginekos pa i to pomaže. Ja nisam probala dobiti recept od ginekologa jer mi hormoni nisu bili skupi, clomifen je oko 100 kn (iz Bosne), a i pregnyl mi je bio tu negdje (Slovenija), za hormone mi je recept dao dr. Ujević s sv. duha ali onaj bijeli pa sam morala platiti.
Skupi su mi bili vitamini, posebno DHEA ali to ionako nigdje nejde preko recepta. Novci su relativna stvar, ovisi o terapiji i o postupcima koje moraš raditi, moja sestra recimo ima daleko jeftiniju terapiju od moje.

----------


## techna

> sanja, da li se kad udješ u program plaća još nešto osim tih konzultacija 100€? koliko često se ponavljaju te konzultacije s Ircima? na koji način radiš nalaze - da li ih plaćaš i radiš privatno (kao ti, čini mi se da si napisala) ili možeš dobiti neki nalaz na temelju kojeg ti primarni gin može dati hzzo recept? da li se folikulometrije plaćaju i ako da, koliko koštaju? da li sve lijekove sam financiraš? pitam jer ne mogu dobiti dojam iz prošlih postova o kojim se novcima cca radi... kažeš da je jeftinije


lijekove ti mogu prepisati MPO-ovci iz HR koji surađuju sa Napro. Tvoj primarni ginić ti treba prvo dati uputnicu za MPO.
Isto je i sa folikulometrijama i lab nalazima. 
Ako ideš privatno Napro ima dogovor sa nekim klinikama pa možeš dobiti popust.
Vitamini se kupuju, ali to ionako većina cura u MPO koristi i naručuje preko interneta.


ako koristiš LDN on ti mjesečno dođe oko 170 kn. 

Prvo imaš konzultacije sa našim cca 3 puta u cca 5 mjeseci. cijena je ja mislim 200 kn za prvi puta a 2. i 3. 150 kn.
Iza toga imaš konzultacije sa Ircima koje su svakih cca 5 mjeseci 100 Eura.u tu cijenu od 100 eura ulazi da te oni prate tih cca 5 ciklusa i podešavaju terapiju svaki mjesec s obzirom na nalaze. 
Neki se problemi uoče tek naknadno kad počneš uzimati terapiju, jer su prije bili maskirani nečim drugim itd.

Sve ti ovisi koliko brzo zatrudniš, mnoge cure već prije 2. konzultacija, a puno njih prije 3. 
Ako ne uspiješ ostvariti T oni te dugo ne zavlače, mislim da odrade 12 dobrih ciklusa i onda te upute dalje.
tako da rijetko tko ima više od 4 konzultacija sa Ircima osim možda cure koje su imale pobačaje.

----------


## bubekica

techna koji su to mpo-ovci koji suradjuju s napro? Na napro hr sajtu ima toliko malo info o osoblju, koliko sam shvatila rijec je o 1 lijecniku i nekoliko strucnjaka za koje nigjde ne pise koje su struke.

----------


## sushi

> Plaćaju se susreti s podučavateljem 100 kn, to se svede na 1 susret u 3 mjeseca. Mi smo imali 2 puta konzultacije s Ircima, prve u 1. mjesecu a druge u 10. iste godine. Uputnice ovise o primarnom ginekologu, meni moj nije htio davati pa sam sama plaćala, folikulometrije mi je htio napraviti mada mu nije bilo jasno kaj radim s nalazima, tek me počeo slušati i zanimati se kad sam ostala trudna 
> FC ima popust u lab. Breyer i u poliklinici Ginekos pa i to pomaže. Ja nisam probala dobiti recept od ginekologa jer mi hormoni nisu bili skupi, clomifen je oko 100 kn (iz Bosne), a i pregnyl mi je bio tu negdje (Slovenija), za hormone mi je recept dao dr. Ujević s sv. duha ali onaj bijeli pa sam morala platiti.
> Skupi su mi bili vitamini, posebno DHEA ali to ionako nigdje nejde preko recepta. Novci su relativna stvar, ovisi o terapiji i o postupcima koje moraš raditi, moja sestra recimo ima daleko jeftiniju terapiju od moje.


 :Shock:  to je jeftinije? ako mi moj primarni gin neće dati uputnicu za vadjenje hormona (a dobar dio ne želi bez specijalističkog nalaza mpo-ovca), ni napraviti folikulometriju nakon stimulacije klomifenom koju je netko drugi propisao...to sve moram plaćati privatno? pa samo hormonska slika koja se radi prije dijagnoze je cca 1.500kn u Suncu ili Breyeru, folikulometrije su 200-300kn jedna, a u svakom ciklusu ti treba nekoliko...huh...meni novci nisu relativna stvar




> lijekove ti mogu prepisati MPO-ovci iz HR koji surađuju sa Napro. Tvoj primarni ginić ti treba prvo dati uputnicu za MPO.
> Isto je i sa folikulometrijama i lab nalazima. 
> Ako ideš privatno Napro ima dogovor sa nekim klinikama pa možeš dobiti popust.


čekaj...želiš reći da moram *lagati* da ću ići na mpo, a mpo mi nije nikako prihvatljiv i zato biram NaPro? ne kužim  :Confused: 




> Ako ne uspiješ ostvariti T oni te dugo ne zavlače, mislim da odrade 12 dobrih ciklusa i onda te upute dalje.


gdje...dalje?  :Confused:

----------


## sanja1982

> 8 mjeseci, s tim da su mi tek zadnja 2 ciklusa po svemu ok. Nisam još ostvarila trudnoću.
> Inače imam 7 godina stare blizanke (dvojajčane), prirodno sam bez problema zatrudnila, a sada nejde pa nejde.
> Navršila sam 35 g. i imam visoki FSH - 13, a godinu prije je bio ispod 10 (ili samo u ciklusu kad sam mjerila).
> Ciklus mi je za obične doktore bio super: 28 dana, bez spottinga idr. a u Napro su otkrili svašta,
> višestruki P, menga 8 dana, svaki drugi ciklus neruptirani folikuli, svaki drugi rana O. 
> 
> 
> Daj mi reci gdje kupuješ bezglutensko brašno? Ovo u DM-u je dosta skupo.
> A i nekako ga treba više.
> ...


Super da imaš blizanke! lakše je čekati T kad nemaš osjećaj da ti gori pod petama, mi imamo curicu od 18 mjeseci, posvojili smo ju kad je imala 4mj, sad nam dolazi braco a samo Bog zna što nas čeka dalje!
Ja brašno nabavljam preko rodbine u Njemačkoj, jeftinije je i kvalitetnije. Jesi kad išla na test za Celijakiju? Ako imaš dijagnozu celijakije onda imaš pravo na brašno preko HZZO-a. Proizvodi bez glutena su skupi za poluditi, a i teško je kuhati posebno samo za sebe pa često koristim bezglutensko brašno za cijelu obitelj.
Na poslu nemam prblema jer radim u obiteljskoj firmi pa sam zapravo doma, a kad negdje idem onda pazim da naručim nešto bez brašna, iako kad pitam u restoranu ima li brašna u nečemu često nisu baš susretljivi. Inače nosim banane okolo, kupim čips ako me baš uhvati kriza i tako, naučila sam izbjegavati pekare. Prvo vrijeme sam najviše gladovala dok nisam skužila u čemu nema brašna, sad mi je već lakše.

I moji ciklusi su bili nepravilni i na kraju sam ovulaciju određivala i uz pomoć LH trakica da sam sigurnija zbog štoperice... ali kad su mi pogodili terapiju sve se ustabililo i posložilo, nama je trebalo godinu i 3 mjeseca od uvodnog predavanja do trudnoće, ali moji ciklusi su bili i po 45 dana pa je i to usporilo cijelu stvar.
Želim ti svu sreću i brzu trudnoću da cure dobe društvo!

----------


## sanja1982

sushi 
nisam napisala da ako imaš bilo koje nalaze od ranije oni ih pogledaju i ništa od toga netrebaš raditi ponovno, te velike hormonalne slike i takve stvari, vadiš 1-3 hormona ovisno o čemu je problem. Ja bi radije promjenila primarnog gonekologa ako mi baš neda niti jednu uputnicu. 
Kad sam napisala da su novci relativna stvar mislila sam da svatko plaća i prođe drugačije,ovisno što mu treba, znam da većina ljudi u RH jedva spaja kraj s krajem.
Ja sam išlan folikulometrije tek na kraju, tj. nakon što mi prva runda terapije nije uspjela, mnogo žena ne dođe do toga, ostanu trudne puno ranije. Išla sam samo taj mjesec kad sam zatrudnila i mjesec prije, ostalo su zaključili prema slikama s ranijih folikulometrija.

----------


## sanja1982

Surađuje dr. Ujević sa Sv. Duha i poliklinika Ginekos, ja sam se susretala s njima, ako se u međuvremenu uključio još netko to neznam.
U savršenom sustavu mi bismo mogli izabrati koju vrstu liječenja želimo, Napro ili MPO i naš doktor i HZZO bi nas podržali u tome, ali kod nas HZZO radije plati    10 000 kn za 1 IVF pokušaj nego oko 1000 kn koliko bi koštala obrada jednog para u NaPro-u jer tako sustav funkcionira. 
FertilityCare nije u sustavu HZZO-a pa nažalost moramo muljati i snalaziti se za recepte i uputnice kako znamo i možemo, a i mi uplaćujemo za zdravstveno i zapravo nam nedaju ništa na što nebi imale pravo i inače, da želimo IVF, daju nam i manje. 
Primarni ginekolog te ako imaš problem s plodnošću nema kamo poslati nego u neku MPO kliniku, nakon što se malo sam poigra s Clomifenima i folikulometrijom šalje te na MPO, to svi znamo. Dalje se ponovno često snalazimo sami i plaćamo privatne ginekologe, idemo na pretrage u privatne klinike jer se u državnim dugo čeka, vadimo hormone u privatnim lab-ovima, kupujemo dodatke prehrani... i trošimo novac, iako je načelno IVF besplatan. 
Ima netko da nije platio ništa, tj. da je sve pokrio HZZO i ako ima koliko ste dugo čekale da vam naprave sve nalaze u državnim bolnicama?
Žao mi je što nisam pisala troškove, ali sigurna sam da sam više novaca potrošila prije FC-a nego na FC, i niti jednom kod njih nisam imala osjećaj da mi muzu lovu, dok kod privatnih ginekologa itekako jesam.

----------


## BOZZ

Samo da kažem sanja imas pravo što se tiče odnosa u drzavnim mpo klinikama,malo se bave pravim problemom barem u mom slučaju,glavno da su tražili dali smo psihički sposobni,a nalaz progesterona mi je bio star godinu dana i nisu tražili novi, puni protokol u nafilali me svim mogućim hormonima na slijepo,hiperstimulacija...ko na traci.Da se razumijemo iz tog postupka sam dobila svoje dečke ,prvi onda a drugi od odmrznuti js. iz tog postupkai hvala im ,ali...Ma htijela sam reć hvala cure sanja i tehna na informacijama ,napokon tema zaživjela.

----------


## techna

> Super da imaš blizanke! lakše je čekati T kad nemaš osjećaj da ti gori pod petama, mi imamo curicu od 18 mjeseci, posvojili smo ju kad je imala 4mj, sad nam dolazi braco a samo Bog zna što nas čeka dalje!
> Ja brašno nabavljam preko rodbine u Njemačkoj, jeftinije je i kvalitetnije. Jesi kad išla na test za Celijakiju? Ako imaš dijagnozu celijakije onda imaš pravo na brašno preko HZZO-a. Proizvodi bez glutena su skupi za poluditi, a i teško je kuhati posebno samo za sebe pa često koristim bezglutensko brašno za cijelu obitelj.
> Na poslu nemam prblema jer radim u obiteljskoj firmi pa sam zapravo doma, a kad negdje idem onda pazim da naručim nešto bez brašna, iako kad pitam u restoranu ima li brašna u nečemu često nisu baš susretljivi. Inače nosim banane okolo, kupim čips ako me baš uhvati kriza i tako, naučila sam izbjegavati pekare. Prvo vrijeme sam najviše gladovala dok nisam skužila u čemu nema brašna, sad mi je već lakše.
> 
> I moji ciklusi su bili nepravilni i na kraju sam ovulaciju određivala i uz pomoć LH trakica da sam sigurnija zbog štoperice... ali kad su mi pogodili terapiju sve se ustabililo i posložilo, nama je trebalo godinu i 3 mjeseca od uvodnog predavanja do trudnoće, ali moji ciklusi su bili i po 45 dana pa je i to usporilo cijelu stvar.
> Želim ti svu sreću i brzu trudnoću da cure dobe društvo!


Super da već imate curicu! Bit će im ljepše kad ih je dvoje, a jednog dana možda i više.

Hvala ti na informacijama i ideji da se testiram na celijakiju. 
I ja najčešće kuham sve isto za cijelu obitelj, a djeca ko djeca, njima je to sve 
zanimljivo i one bi naravno sve jele ko i ja pa onda potrošimo tih bezglutenskih proizvoda jako puno.
Ali opet me tješi da je to sve vjerojatno i za njih zdravije.

Kao što kažeš, treba se malo potruditi na početku, ali kad se ufuraš - puno je lakše i čak otkriješ puno novih, zdravijih namirnica i recepata.
Jedno od dražih otkrića od kada sam na toj dijeti su mi "palačinke bez mlijeka, jaja, brašna i šećera", odnosno samo sa rižinim
brašnom i kokosovim mlijekom. 
A banana su zakon u prehrani bez glutena - prava zamjena za pecivo iz pekare. 

Da te još pitam, jesu li ti dali nešto za implantaciju? Meni su sada uveli neki lijek pa ćemo vidjeti.
Ja sam inače na Femari a ne na Klomifenu što mi je drago jer sam već prije probala Klomifen i jako mi je isušivao cikluse i dobivala bi gljivice.
Na početku terapije su mi isto ciklusi bili sušiji ali su mi dali nešto za to pa je puno bolje. 
Sorry što te gnjavim, ali da li mi možeš reći koliki bi tebi obično bio estradiol 7dpo? Meni su svi hormoni uvijek dosta visoki, a estradiol uvijek preko
1000. Znam da je to vjerojatno zato jer uvijek imam 2-3 jc. ali kad sam gledala po stranim forumima o Napro, nisam naišla da bi cure imale baš tako visok
estradiol. Obićno se sve bore s tim da im ne bude prenizak.

----------


## bubekica

Cure, molim vas, napisite konkretne nazive lijekova koji su vam dani kao terapija, to su nam vrijedne informacije.
Konkretno me zanima lijek za implantaciju koji je dobila techna, pogotovo ako je rijec o necemu dostupnom u slobodnoj prodaji...

----------


## mare41

Mene zanima znacenje izraza suh ciklus i sta daju za poboljsanje

----------


## techna

> Surađuje dr. Ujević sa Sv. Duha i poliklinika Ginekos, ja sam se susretala s njima, ako se u međuvremenu uključio još netko to neznam.
> U savršenom sustavu mi bismo mogli izabrati koju vrstu liječenja želimo, Napro ili MPO i naš doktor i HZZO bi nas podržali u tome, ali kod nas HZZO radije plati    10 000 kn za 1 IVF pokušaj nego oko 1000 kn koliko bi koštala obrada jednog para u NaPro-u jer tako sustav funkcionira. 
> FertilityCare nije u sustavu HZZO-a pa nažalost moramo muljati i snalaziti se za recepte i uputnice kako znamo i možemo, a i mi uplaćujemo za zdravstveno i zapravo nam nedaju ništa na što nebi imale pravo i inače, da želimo IVF, daju nam i manje. 
> Primarni ginekolog te ako imaš problem s plodnošću nema kamo poslati nego u neku MPO kliniku, nakon što se malo sam poigra s Clomifenima i folikulometrijom šalje te na MPO, to svi znamo. Dalje se ponovno često snalazimo sami i plaćamo privatne ginekologe, idemo na pretrage u privatne klinike jer se u državnim dugo čeka, vadimo hormone u privatnim lab-ovima, kupujemo dodatke prehrani... i trošimo novac, iako je načelno IVF besplatan. 
> Ima netko da nije platio ništa, tj. da je sve pokrio HZZO i ako ima koliko ste dugo čekale da vam naprave sve nalaze u državnim bolnicama?
> Žao mi je što nisam pisala troškove, ali sigurna sam da sam više novaca potrošila prije FC-a nego na FC, *i niti jednom kod njih nisam imala osjećaj da mi muzu lovu, dok kod privatnih ginekologa itekako jesam*.


Super obrazloženo, u svemu se slažem.

*sushi*, nije to nikakva prevara:
ako tražiš uputnicu od primarnog ginića da odeš kod reproduktivca, a reproduktivac ti radi folikulometrije i propisuje lijekove koje
i inače propisuje, u svrhu za koju ih inače propisuje i koje imaš pravo dobiti sa svojom dijagnozom. Isto kao što i nije prevara da ti tvoj ginić, ako se s njim dogovoriš
napravi folikulometriju ili da ti da uputnicu za lab, a ti onda slike i nalaze pošalješ u Napro. Zar oni rade nešto što nije u svrhu liječenja tvoje neplodnosti?
Ne vidim da HZZO ima štete od toga da mi koje želimo liječiti neplodnost na neinvanzivniji, postepeniji način da nam to ne omogući. 

Ja osobno isto kao Sanja idem privatno jer nemam vremena uz posao i djecu čekati po čekaonicama. 
Ali itekako mi dobro dođe popust koji Napro ima u tim nekim labovima i klinikama i on nije beznačajan.

----------


## techna

> Cure, molim vas, napisite konkretne nazive lijekova koji su vam dani kao terapija, to su nam vrijedne informacije.
> Konkretno me zanima lijek za implantaciju koji je dobila techna, pogotovo ako je rijec o necemu dostupnom u slobodnoj prodaji...


Cure, oprostite, ali s obzirom na lošu vibru na ovom topicu tj. negativnost s kojom se stalno moramo boriti, moram reći da se malo i bojim davati previše informacija.
Sanja je bila dosta otvorena jer želi pomoći. Želim i ja ali kako mi možemo znati da netko neće nešto od ovoga upotrijebiti protiv recimo dr. koji su spomenuti i sl.

Osim toga zamorno je u svakom drugom postu nešto braniti, obrazlagati i pravdati umjesto da konstruktivno razmjenjujemo informacije.

Što se pojedinih lijekova tiče napominjem da su nama njih propisali liječnici i to liječnici koji detaljno znaju cjelokupno stanje 
našeg organizma sa cijelom osobnom i obiteljskom zdravstvenom anamnezom. 
Ne moram niti napominjati koliko je samoadministriranje opasno. 

bubekica i mare41 napisat ću vam pp

----------


## mare41

Hvala za pp
Osobno ne vidim negativnost u zanimanju za lijekove, kroz borbu protiv neplodnosti upoznati smo s vecinom te me zanima uvodjenje novih lijekova, al postujem tvoju odluku

----------


## bubekica

Potpis na mare.
Mene zanimaju svi noviteti u lijecenju, buduci dosta eksperimentiram sa stvarima koje mi mpo doktor nikad ne bi propisao - tip prehrane, inofolic i sl.
A sto se tice koristenja info protiv nekog lijecnika, meni je tuzno sto takve info nisu javne, smatram da bi trebale biti, ispada da se dr. Ujevic toga srami?

I ono sto mi je jos zagolicalo mastu je nalaz na koji je radoncic reagirao sa ismijavanjem - bas me zanima o kojem je nalazu rijec.
Osobno nisam u fan klubu dr radoncica.

----------


## techna

> Hvala za pp
> Osobno ne vidim negativnost u zanimanju za lijekove, kroz borbu protiv neplodnosti upoznati smo s vecinom te me zanima uvodjenje novih lijekova, al postujem tvoju odluku


ma komplicirano je jer je to kombinacija lijekova i pripravaka, a i kažem, to je strogo individualizirano.
nekako mi je neozbiljno ovdje istresti cijeli svoj protokol sa dozama.
doktori u Galweyu imaju stvarno puno pacijenata i iskustva, a u razgovoru s drugim curama, vidim da lijekovi, pripravci, doze, kombinacije
jako variraju ovisno od slučaja do slučaja.

----------


## ljube

> zašto i dalje pričamo o mpo?  ima konkretnih pitanja o FC


Opet ja s konkretnim pitanjem, vidim da se kod većine dijagnoza neplodnosti pomoću NaPro tretmana spominje klinički nedostatak endorfina, da li to dokazuju laboratorijskim testiranjem β-endorfina u plazmi?
Tko ordinira tu pretragu, gdje se obavlja i da li nakon toga dozu lijeka Naltrexone prilagode stvarnom stanju na temelju parametara?

----------


## Inesz

U hrvatskom javnom zdravstvenom sustavu *ginekolozi primarne zdravstvene zaštite*  :
-vrše preglede vezane uz reproduktivno zdravlje žene 
-savjetuju pacijente o zdravim životnim navikama koje poboljšavanju zdravstveno stanje organizma (npr. pravilna prehrana, smanjene viška kilograma, prestanak pušenja...)
-educiraju pacijente o načinu praćenja prirodnih znakova plodnosti u cilju poboljšanja izgleda za začeće
-upućuju pacijentice na hormonske pretrage
-ordiniraju terapiju ako je potrebna
-prate rast i razvoj folikula, stanje ednometrija i sl.


Dakle, *usluge koje NaPro tehnologija naplaćuje, osiguranicima HZZO-a dostupne su u okviru primarne zdravstvene zaštite i korisnici ih ne moraju plaćati.
* 

Zbilja ne vidim način na koji bi HZZO mogao plaćati usluge priučenih volontera vjerske udruge  koji će osobe koje imaju teškoća sa začećem savjetovati o prirodnom praćenju znakova plodnosti ili da HZZO plaća liječnika izvan hrvatskog zdravstvenog sustava (npr. liječnika iz Irske) koji daje konzultacije ili ordinira terapiju koja je dostupna u sustavu javnog zdravstva.

Važno je istaknuti:

NaPro djeluje u na temelju vjerskih stajališta i svjetonazorskih pogleda katoličke Crkve koja se protivi svim metodama medicinski potpomognute oplodnje, dakle protivi se ne samo izvantjelesnoj oplodnji već i unutartjelesnoj opodnji putem intrauterine inseminacije). 




NaPro tehnologija praćenja plodnosti provodi se u okviru vjerskih organizacija i udruga i pokušava se nametnuti  alternativa metodama medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. 

Na žalost, velik broj  neplodnih parova, osobito na početku svog puta liječenja neplodnosti, neće prepoznati činjenicu da NaPro može eventualno pomoći samo kod nekih lakših dijagnoza.



Kome je liječenje metodama izvantjelesne oplodnje neprihvatljivo, neka ne koristi takvu vrstu liječenja, ali da se blago izrazim-nije fer zavaravati neplodne parove da je NaPro tehnologija način liječenja neplodnosti koja ima bolje metode i veći uspjeh liječenja od metoda medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.

Nije pošteno neplodnim parovima naplaćivati ono što ionako mogu dobiti u okviru sustava javnog zdravstva.

Ali metode NaPro tehnologije nisu alterenativa izvantjelesnoj oplodnji. Kome treba IVF, NaPro mu ne treba.

----------


## sanja1982

> Super da već imate curicu! Bit će im ljepše kad ih je dvoje, a jednog dana možda i više.
> 
> Hvala ti na informacijama i ideji da se testiram na celijakiju. 
> I ja najčešće kuham sve isto za cijelu obitelj, a djeca ko djeca, njima je to sve 
> zanimljivo i one bi naravno sve jele ko i ja pa onda potrošimo tih bezglutenskih proizvoda jako puno.
> Ali opet me tješi da je to sve vjerojatno i za njih zdravije.
> 
> Kao što kažeš, treba se malo potruditi na početku, ali kad se ufuraš - puno je lakše i čak otkriješ puno novih, zdravijih namirnica i recepata.
> Jedno od dražih otkrića od kada sam na toj dijeti su mi "palačinke bez mlijeka, jaja, brašna i šećera", odnosno samo sa rižinim
> ...


Hej!
Nisam uzimala ništa za implantaciju, nisam ni znala da postoji takav lijek.
Meni je clomifen odgovarao pa nisma niti uzimala ništa drugo, nisam imala problema sa suhim ciklusima, mene su izluđivali dugački ciklusi, po 20 dana bez ikakve sluzi, a i lut. faza mi je bila prekratka.
Moj estradiol 7 dpo je bio manji, 526 orije terapije a 321,0 mjesec prije trudnoće, nemam pojma zašto ti je tako visok, pitaj na sljedećim konzultacijama, ali ako doktor nije komentirao vjerojatno je to ok. 
Ne gnjaviš me uopće, baš mi je super da sam naletila na tebe!

----------


## sanja1982

> Potpis na mare.
> Mene zanimaju svi noviteti u lijecenju, buduci dosta eksperimentiram sa stvarima koje mi mpo doktor nikad ne bi propisao - tip prehrane, inofolic i sl.
> A sto se tice koristenja info protiv nekog lijecnika, meni je tuzno sto takve info nisu javne, smatram da bi trebale biti, ispada da se dr. Ujevic toga srami?
> 
> I ono sto mi je jos zagolicalo mastu je nalaz na koji je radoncic reagirao sa ismijavanjem - bas me zanima o kojem je nalazu rijec.
> Osobno nisam u fan klubu dr radoncica.


Nije on reagirao na nalaz s ismijavanjem već na FertilityCare kao opciju liječenja. Do tada je bio divan (osim što mi je htio vaditi jajne stanice i malo pogledati kako se ponašaju na što ja nisam pristala), susretljiv i razgovorljiv, sve 5 zato sam ga i išla pitati što misli. U globalu mi je rekao sve što piše u prvih 30-ak postova na ovoj temi + što ih je nazvao politički uvjetovanom desnom opcijom i da nema šanse da mi oni pomognu osim ako slučajno ne zatrudnim zbog svojih godina ali da to nikako ne pripisujem FC-u. I meni je on do tada bio najbolji doktor na kojeg sam naišla ali nakon nekoliko ciklusa koje je pratio nije vidio drugu opciju osim IVF-a.

Mislim da informacija o dr. Ujeviću nije tajna a još manje mislim da je se on srami, možda je sve skupa nezgodno jer je zaposlen u državnij klinici a radi nešto što HZZO ne podržava, nagađam.

----------


## Inesz

> Nije on reagirao na nalaz s ismijavanjem već na FertilityCare kao opciju liječenja. Do tada je bio divan *(osim što mi je htio vaditi jajne stanice i malo pogledati kako se ponašaju na što ja nisam pristala)*, .




Sanja, bi li pojasnila ovo u zagradi? Kako se nakon "vađenja" jajnih stanica promatra njihovo ponašanje?

----------


## sanja1982

> Sanja, bi li pojasnila ovo u zagradi? Kako se nakon "vađenja" jajnih stanica promatra njihovo ponašanje?


Malo da vidi kako se dijele i kakve su kvalitete, pitaj njega za pojašnjenje ni meni nije bilo jasno zašto mi to predlaže kad je otprije znao da ja to ne želim, to je njegov prijedlog a ne moj!

----------


## sanja1982

> Opet ja s konkretnim pitanjem, vidim da se kod većine dijagnoza neplodnosti pomoću NaPro tretmana spominje klinički nedostatak endorfina, da li to dokazuju laboratorijskim testiranjem β-endorfina u plazmi?
> Tko ordinira tu pretragu, gdje se obavlja i da li nakon toga dozu lijeka Naltrexone prilagode stvarnom stanju na temelju parametara?


Opet neznam, nisam imala taj problem.

----------


## sanja1982

> U hrvatskom javnom zdravstvenom sustavu *ginekolozi primarne zdravstvene zaštite*  :
> -vrše preglede vezane uz reproduktivno zdravlje žene 
> -savjetuju pacijente o zdravim životnim navikama koje poboljšavanju zdravstveno stanje organizma (npr. pravilna prehrana, smanjene viška kilograma, prestanak pušenja...)
> -educiraju pacijente o načinu praćenja prirodnih znakova plodnosti u cilju poboljšanja izgleda za začeće
> -upućuju pacijentice na hormonske pretrage
> -ordiniraju terapiju ako je potrebna
> -prate rast i razvoj folikula, stanje ednometrija i sl.
> 
> 
> ...


Daj mi molim te napiši koji je tvoj primarni ginekolog da se odmah prebacim kod njega jer niti jedan od onih kod kojih sam ja bila nisu mi pružili ove usluge koje gore navodiš, valjda jedino ja nemam sreće!

Koji liječnici u RH prepisuju npr. LDN? Ako nam je sve to dostupno u sustavu javnog zdravstva.

Prema čemu zaključuješ da NaPro djeluje prema stavovima Katoličke Crkve? I zašto ti smeta ako se netko protivi IVF-u i inseminaciji, nitko ju ne uskraćuje tebi.

Što kažeš na činjenicu da NaPro često uspije upravo tamo gdje IVF nije imao uspjeha? 
Meni su svi liječnici rekli da mi treba IVF ako želim ostvariti trudnoću a meni je pomogao NaPro, kako to objašnjavaš?

Neznam koji su tvoji razlozi, ali molim te pusti nas s iskustvom iz NaPro-a da u miru izmjenimo iskustva i odgovorimo na pitanja ljudima koje takva vrsta liječenja zaista zanima. 
Ti si čvrsto protiv NaPro metoda, to nam je jasno i liječi se kako god želiš, mi ti baš nikako nemožemo tu slobodu uskratiti. Želim ti sreću, ali kome uz IVF uopće i treba sreća, ma uspjet ćeš sigurno, ipak jedino oni liječe baš sve uzroke neplodnosti zar ne?

----------


## sushi

malo sam preletila temu i vidim da je netko ranije napisao da par mora biti u braku da bi im udruga FC Hrvatska pružila uslugu... to je još uvijek tako?

----------


## techna

> Hej!
> Nisam uzimala ništa za implantaciju, nisam ni znala da postoji takav lijek.
> Meni je clomifen odgovarao pa nisma niti uzimala ništa drugo, nisam imala problema sa suhim ciklusima, mene su izluđivali dugački ciklusi, po 20 dana bez ikakve sluzi, a i lut. faza mi je bila prekratka.
> Moj estradiol 7 dpo je bio manji, 526 orije terapije a 321,0 mjesec prije trudnoće, nemam pojma zašto ti je tako visok, pitaj na sljedećim konzultacijama, ali ako doktor nije komentirao vjerojatno je to ok. 
> Ne gnjaviš me uopće, baš mi je super da sam naletila na tebe!


dr. ga nije komentirao, a i prošli ciklus mi je prvi puta pao na 361., nakon što je 5 ciklusa bio preko 1000.
mislila sam, šta je to opet sad, ali to je očito ok i očito mi je trebalo dulje vremena da sve profunkcionira.
čitala sam da visoki estradiol skraćuje priliku ili čak onemogućava implantaciju pa se nadam da će mi i ostati ovakav.

koliko si jc obično dobivala? jednu, dvije?
ja najčešće imam 2, ponekad 3. kad sam imala 3, smanjio mi je femaru.
Kad ti je termin?

----------


## sanja1982

> Samo da kažem sanja imas pravo što se tiče odnosa u drzavnim mpo klinikama,malo se bave pravim problemom barem u mom slučaju,glavno da su tražili dali smo psihički sposobni,a nalaz progesterona mi je bio star godinu dana i nisu tražili novi, puni protokol u nafilali me svim mogućim hormonima na slijepo,hiperstimulacija...ko na traci.Da se razumijemo iz tog postupka sam dobila svoje dečke ,prvi onda a drugi od odmrznuti js. iz tog postupkai hvala im ,ali...Ma htijela sam reć hvala cure sanja i tehna na informacijama ,napokon tema zaživjela.


Čestitam na dečkima! 
Super je kad uspije iz nekog od prvih pokušaja, ali često to nije tako već su spremni žene godinama filati hormonima i podvrgavati postupcima koji nisu ni bezbolni ni bezopasni a da se prije toga ne potrude naći uzrok, mislim da nije uvijek u pitanju nedostatak vremena već i nemar i krivi pristup pacijentu, još nas uvjek tretiraju kao brojeve a ne kao ljude. 
Mislim da sve to iscrpljuje fizički, a još više psihički, još je sve dobro kad na kraju uspiješ ali to nažalost često nije slučaj. 
Mislim da je dobro da ljudi znaju koje su im sve opcije pa da mogu izabrati što je za njih najprihvatljivije.

----------


## sanja1982

> dr. ga nije komentirao, a i prošli ciklus mi je prvi puta pao na 361., nakon što je 5 ciklusa bio preko 1000.
> mislila sam, šta je to opet sad, ali to je očito ok i očito mi je trebalo dulje vremena da sve profunkcionira.
> čitala sam da visoki estradiol skraćuje priliku ili čak onemogućava implantaciju pa se nadam da će mi i ostati ovakav.
> 
> koliko si jc obično dobivala? jednu, dvije?
> ja najčešće imam 2, ponekad 3. kad sam imala 3, smanjio mi je femaru.
> Kad ti je termin?


Ja sam obično imala 1-2 js, jednom su bile 4.
Termin mi je 8.9.! Još malo....veselim se jako! Svi me pitaju bojim li se poroda a ja svaki put pomislim koliko sam se bojala da nekada neću doživjeti trudnoću i porod, više se ne bojim ničega!
Bit će sve ok, možda si zbog visokog estradiola i dobila taj lijek za implantaciju...

----------


## sanja1982

> malo sam preletila temu i vidim da je netko ranije napisao da par mora biti u braku da bi im udruga FC Hrvatska pružila uslugu... to je još uvijek tako?


Nije, moja sestra je kod njih u tretmanu a nije u braku, nije čak niti u vezi, riješava si problem policističnih jajnika.
Mislim da to nije nikada ni bilo tako, barem nas nisu tražili vijenčani list niti ništa drugo. Mislim da samo na prijavi na stranici piše: ime supruga i ime supruge, ali da nije važno jesi li u braku ili ne.
Ako netko ima drugačije informacije neka me ispravi.

----------


## sanja1982

> Cure, oprostite, ali s obzirom na lošu vibru na ovom topicu tj. negativnost s kojom se stalno moramo boriti, moram reći da se malo i bojim davati previše informacija.
> Sanja je bila dosta otvorena jer želi pomoći. Želim i ja ali kako mi možemo znati da netko neće nešto od ovoga upotrijebiti protiv recimo dr. koji su spomenuti i sl.
> 
> Osim toga zamorno je u svakom drugom postu nešto braniti, obrazlagati i pravdati umjesto da konstruktivno razmjenjujemo informacije.
> 
> Što se pojedinih lijekova tiče napominjem da su nama njih propisali liječnici i to liječnici koji detaljno znaju cjelokupno stanje 
> našeg organizma sa cijelom osobnom i obiteljskom zdravstvenom anamnezom. 
> Ne moram niti napominjati koliko je samoadministriranje opasno. 
> 
> bubekica i mare41 napisat ću vam pp


Da, ja sam naivna kao i obično pa sam bila otvorena i napisal možda i previše.
Nekako mislim da se manipulacije činjenicama i laži koje neki ovdje navode mogu raskrinkati jedino pisanjem istine. 
Nekako vjerujem da ljudi nisu zlonamjerni i da s obzirom da svi imamo slične probleme nitko neće koristiti informacije protiv nekog doktora koji se trudi riješiti takve probleme (naivnost?).

----------


## sanja1982

> Mene zanima znacenje izraza suh ciklus i sta daju za poboljsanje


Suhi ciklus je ciklus bez plodne sluzi. Prije ovulacije pojavljuje se plodna sluz, ona je kristalno prozirna, rastezljiva i lubrikativna, ona je uvijet da spermiji uopće mogu doplivati do jajne stanice i ako nje nema nema šanse za prirodno začeće. Na dan ovulacije ili 1 dan nakon takva sluz nestaje tj. poprima drugačija svojstva. 
Neznam koji lijekovi se koriste ako nema sluzi, možda zna netko drugi.

----------


## techna

*Inesz*, uopće nemam snage niti volje neprestano odgovarati na tvoje napade. 
Svaka čast Sanji da ti toliko puta argumentirano odgovara.

Ali ovo moram ipak reći, zbog drugih cura koje ovo čitaju, jer mi se čini da tri stvari ovdje ne shvaćaš: 
1. Napro nikoga ne zavarava; jasno kaže u kojim slučajevima može, a u kojim ne može pomoći. 
2. I drugi osim tebe znaju razmišljati svojom glavom.
3. Postoje stvari koje ti ne znaš, ja ne znam, nitko ne zna.

Dakle, parovi imaju pravo SLOBODNO BIRATI hoće li piti vrkutu, suplemente Hanumice Fate, Napro ili IVF. 
Tako je u Hrvatskoj, SAD-u, Francuskoj itd. 
U Sjevernoj Koreji se vjerojatno ne može birati.

Ti gledaš iz svojih cipela, ali na forumu ima cura koje imaju 26, 27,28 godina i nisu uspjele zatrudniti u godinu dana. 
I recimo da se ne radi o neprohodnim jajovodima ili/i azoospermiji nego o idiopatima, endometriozi, PCOS-u, ponavljanim pobačajima, asteno i sl. 
Čitajući tvoje postove, tvoju žustru propagandu, mogle bi u roku odmah završiti na IVF-u, ali realno bi možda za većinu njih bilo
bolje da probaju prvo manje invazivne metode? da probaju istražiti što ne štima i pokušati to srediti. 

kažem: možda, za neke od njih, ovisno o slučaju, ovisno o njihovim stavovima...ništa se ne odnosi na sve, ne možemo generalizirati,
nismo svi isti... u HR, SAD-u...
u SJV. Koreji su svi isti (?)

Ima i nas drugih cura, raznih dobi, s djecom ili ne, kojima IVF iz razno raznim razloga nije prihvatljiva ili barem ne bliska opcija. 

Ako to već ne razumiješ, probaj barem razumjeti da to ne razumiješ.
I pustiti cure da na miru i SLOBODNO ovdje čitaju i pišu i razmjenjuju informacije!

----------


## bubekica

Sanja, ali da li se par moze lijeciti ako nije u braku, znas li mozda za takav slucaj?

Ja se isto pitam gdje je taj ginekolog koji bi imao takav pristup pacijentu, moze i privatnik.

----------


## techna

> malo sam preletila temu i vidim da je netko ranije napisao da par mora biti u braku da bi im udruga FC Hrvatska pružila uslugu... to je još uvijek tako?


i ja sam već barem jednom napisala da me nitko nije pitao da li sam u braku, niti tražio vjenčani list, a kamoli pitao idem li u crkvu.
I već sam isto tako napisala da kod njih svatko  može doći na uvodno predavanje, vidjeti da li mu odgovara, uvjeriti se da to nije misa,
i odlučiti hoće li ići dalje ili ne.




> Da, ja sam naivna kao i obično pa sam bila otvorena i napisal možda i previše.
> Nekako mislim da se manipulacije činjenicama i laži koje neki ovdje navode mogu raskrinkati jedino pisanjem istine. 
> Nekako vjerujem da ljudi nisu zlonamjerni i da s obzirom da svi imamo slične probleme nitko neće koristiti informacije protiv nekog doktora koji se trudi riješiti takve probleme (naivnost?).


 :Heart: 

skroz si u pravu. mene je život učinio preopreznom i sumnjičavom.
ako cure hoće informacije o lijekovima, ja ih dajem na pp
činilo mi se je prekomplicirano ovdje sve iznositi jer se uvijek radi o kombinacijama lijekova i pripravaka,
terapije su individualizirane i sl.

----------


## techna

> Sanja, ali da li se par moze lijeciti ako nije u braku, znas li mozda za takav slucaj?


Ja ne znam za takav slučaj, ali ja uopće niti ne znam u kojem su statusu svi parovi koji su tamo. 
Ako hoćeš pitat ću ja u Napro pa da dobijemo točnu informaciju.

----------


## sanja1982

> Sanja, ali da li se par moze lijeciti ako nije u braku, znas li mozda za takav slucaj?
> 
> Ja se isto pitam gdje je taj ginekolog koji bi imao takav pristup pacijentu, moze i privatnik.


Neznam niti ja baš za takav slučaj, mislim da brak nije uvijet ali možda bolje da ti techna pita, ili im pošalji mail,  
Već sam napisala da te nitko ne pita za nikakav dokaz braka (vjenčani list i sl.), kao niti za vijersku, političku ili bilo kakvu drugu orjentaciju.

----------


## sanja1982

> *Inesz*, uopće nemam snage niti volje neprestano odgovarati na tvoje napade. 
> Svaka čast Sanji da ti toliko puta argumentirano odgovara.
> 
> Ali ovo moram ipak reći, zbog drugih cura koje ovo čitaju, jer mi se čini da tri stvari ovdje ne shvaćaš: 
> 1. Napro nikoga ne zavarava; jasno kaže u kojim slučajevima može, a u kojim ne može pomoći. 
> 2. I drugi osim tebe znaju razmišljati svojom glavom.
> 3. Postoje stvari koje ti ne znaš, ja ne znam, nitko ne zna.
> 
> Dakle, parovi imaju pravo SLOBODNO BIRATI hoće li piti vrkutu, suplemente Hanumice Fate, Napro ili IVF. 
> ...


Bravo techna!

Neznam zašto neki ljudi toliko grizu i troše energiju i vrijeme na stvari koje ih očito niti ne zanimaju kao opcija.
Ako znam odgovor na neko pitanje nije mi teško i 100 puta napisati (iako vidim da je provokacija), rađe tako nego da ispadne da nešto skrivamo ili da neznamo niti same što su nam radili i davali. 
Ako nešto neznam onda tako i napišem, kao što si i ti rekla nitko nezna sve i uopće je glupo postavljati se kao da smo neki srtučnjaci za jednu ili drugu metodu, ali vidim da ovdje ima ljudi koji "znaju" baš sve o svemu, i  to ne samo na temi liječenja neplodnosti  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

da nemamo tako groznu dijagnozu na muskoj strani ne iskljucujem mogucnost da bih se za lijecenje pcos-a obratila FC. dosta stvari koje ste ovdje navele koristila sam u vlastitom aranzmanu (cak i vise - evo jedan primjer - terapija sojom za izazivanje ovulacije), ali naravno bila sam osudjena na pretrazivanje interneta i (vecinom) americka iskustva. 
jedino sto su mi mpo lijecnici preporucili, a cini mi se da se uklapa u napro je promjena prehrane - odnosno izbacivanje ugljikohidrata.
znaci - metoda mi odgovara.
razumijem i zasto je centar za skrb o plodnosti u okviru katolicke crkve, jer najvise potencijalnih korisnika naci ce se upravo tamo. to sto sam ja ateist je moj problem, nasrecu dovoljno sam tolerantna da bih preko toga mogli preci, ako me, kako vi kazete, nikad nitko ne bi o tome nista pitao i ako ne bih osjetila pritisak po tom pitanju (prvo mi padaju na pamet raspela i molitvenici po cekaonicama....)

e, a sad ono sto mi ne odgovara je nacin edukacije osoblja - ispada da je u hrvatskoj rijec o jednom lijecniku i tzv. strucnjacima kojim se postaje nakon edukacije za cca 2000eura, a nigdje nije navedeno kakvo je predznanje potrebno, dok je uvjet visoka motiviranost za prirodno planiranje obitelji. ako sam negdje fulala nesto, molim da me ispravite.
druga stvar je sto smatram da bi trebali naglasiti da napro nije svemoguc i za sve parove, negdje na svojim stranicama mozda?

----------


## Inesz

2009. uz kolaboraciju vladajućih i Katoličke Crkve donesen je jedan od najrestriktivnijh zakona o mpo-u na svijetu. 
taj zakon kojij je praktički zabranjivao  liječenje neplodnosti u skladu sa zlatnim standardom liječenja i  bio je na snazi 3 godine.

velik broj neplodnih parova radi toga nikad nije uspio ostvariti roditeljstvo.

2012. tijekom procedure donošenja sada važećeg zakona o mpo velik dio klera svih razina (od župnika najmanjih župa do biskupa i kardinala)  sa oltara optuživao neplodne parove ubojicama djece, pozivao vjernika tijekom mise da potpišu za referendum o zabrani medicinski poptomognute oplodnje. velika energija i silan novac poreznih obveznika uložen je u organizacije tribina protiv zakona o mpo-u, u medijsku propagandu stavova i svjetonazora koji se protive liječenju neplodnosti u skladu sa suvremenim dosezima medicine.

u jeku tog križarskog rata koji su KC i udruge koje financira KC vodili protiv donošenja novog zakona o mpo-u, NaPro tehnologija promovirana je izuzetno uspješan način liječenja neplodnosti uz kojeg su metode liječenja medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom ne samo štetne i  skupe već i vrlo neuspješne.

NaPro tehnologija liječenja temelji se na vjerskim svjetonazorskim uvjerenjima KC. u Hrvatskoj nikad nije bilo niti će biti ikome zabranjeno da bira liječenje ovom tehnologijom, ali istina je:
da je neplodnim praovima na temelju svjetonazorski donešenog zakona od 2009. do 2012. godine bilo  zabranjeno liječenje neplodnosti u sladu sa suvremenim biomedicinskim spoznajama.

mnogi neplodni parovi radi toga nikad nisu uspjeli ostvariti roditeljstvo.



NaPro nikad nikome nije bio zabranjen, tko želi na taj način pokušavati ostvarivati trudnoću-slobodan je tako postupati.

----------


## bubekica

ne tako davno....
http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...1/Default.aspx
da nije bilo miletica, mozda bi mpo populacija drugacije disala na spomen FC...
ovako, tesko je, stare rane jos bole.

----------


## sanja1982

Bubekica ja zaista neznam kakav je postupak s liječenjem loših spermiograma, mislim da mogu i tu pomoći a ako nemogu rekli bi ti na vrijeme, na 1. ili 2. sisretu kad ti vide nalaze. 
Meni su rekli da s mojim AMH postoji šansa, nisu mi obećali trudnoću, znam da kažu ljudima kad im nemogu pomoći. 
Meni se najviše svidjelo što su bili odlučni naći sve moguće probleme i otkloniti ih koliko god se može da bi ja bila u najboljem stanju tj. najplodnija što mogu biti.
Što se tiče raspela i molitvenika ne brini, čekaonica i ured se svodi na jednu malu sobicu u Grahorovoj ulici i koliko se sjećam nema raspela, (mada mislim da raspelo stoji na Sv. Duhu i u drugim bolnicama pa ako ti ne stvara pritisak tamo...). Nitko te neće nagovarati da se obratiš i postaneš katolik.

Osoblje koje ima završene tečajeve (neznam koliko traju niti koliko koštaju) ima daleko više znanja nego što ga smiju primjeniti, ti tečajevi se završavaju vani, u Irskoj, Poljskoj... i svake godine idu na nove seminare, program je isti u cijelome svijetu, sva su predavanja i literatura na engleskom tako da se ne radi o neukim šarlatanima nego su to obično ljudi koji imaju fakultetsko obrazovanje (barem je naša podučavateljica imala) a s ovim su se počeli baviti kasnije.
Podučavatelji ti samo daju smjernice kako pratiti ciklus, zabilježe tvoje probleme i simptome, vrijednosti hormona i sl. (imaju šablone po kojima to rade i to je također isto po cijelome svijetu), po preporuci doktora (Irca) ti kažu koje još nalaze trebaš prikupiti i onda to sve šalju doktoru, nakon toga slijede konzultacije gdje ti doktor objasni na što sumnja, kakav tijek liječenja predviđa, pita te slažeš li se s takvim tijekom, odgovori na svako tvoje pitanje... odredi ti terapiju itd. Podučavatelji često služe i kao prevoditelji jer dosta ljudi nezna Engleski. Oni su zapravo ti koji sve pripreme i organiziraju da doktor dobije potpunu informaciju o tvom stanju, a ti o doktorovom mišljenju i terapiji. Nakon toga podučavatelji svaki mjesec tvoje nalaze šalju doktoru i jave ti treba li nešto u terapiji mijenjati. 
Pokušavam ti objasniti da oni zapravo ne određuju terapiju niti dijagnozu, to rade isključivo doktori iz Irske.

Liječnik iz Hrvatske ti eventualno napiše recept za lijek ili tako nešto  i ako ti treba neki operativni zahvat ideš u bolnicu pa je on tamo, ali nemože on puno kad radi u državnoj bolnici. Poliklinika koja radi za njih je upućena u njihove metode liječenja i daje ti popust pa je samo zato lakše ići kod njih nego negdje drugdje objašnjavati što i zašto trebaš, mada možeš gdje hoćeš, ja sam imala nalaza od svud i svakud jer sam ih skupljala godinama.

Što se tiče svemogućnosti...pa nisu valjda napisali da mogu pomoći svima? Nisam gledala taj detalj ali nitko nije svemoguć, možda su mislili da je to nepotrebno pisati.

Nadam se da sam ti barem malo uspjela pomoći.

----------


## bubekica

hvala na tako detaljnom opisu..
moram priznati da mi se ne svidja da mi lijecenje vodi irac, draze bi mi bilo da su to nasi ljudi.
na sv. duhu nisam nikad bila pa ne znam za raspela  :Smile: 
nisu napisali da su svemoguci, ali iz mnogih clanaka se da iscitati da su uspjesniji od MPO sto naprosto nije tocno, ne znam uopce na koji nacin su to usporedili buduci nije rijec o istim ciklusima istih parova.

sto se nase dijagnoze tice, nazalost rijec je jako varijabilnom sgramu koji ovisi o polozaju ciste koja ponekad pritisne izvod spermija prilikom ejakulacije pa onda ne bude uopce spermija.

----------


## sanja1982

I meni bi bilo draže da su to naši ljudi, možda jednog dana i budu, za sada je ovako, mene je tješilo što sam znala da su Irci na tom području vrlo iskusni i uspješni i nakon prvih konzultacija s doktorom mi se to sve i potvrdilo, uz onaj ljudski odnos kojeg sam opisala i ranije.

Žao mi je zbog loše dijagnoze i nadam se da ćete usprkos njoj ostvariti svoj cilj.

----------


## sanja1982

> 2009. uz kolaboraciju vladajućih i Katoličke Crkve donesen je jedan od najrestriktivnijh zakona o mpo-u na svijetu. 
> taj zakon kojij je praktički zabranjivao  liječenje neplodnosti u skladu sa zlatnim standardom liječenja i  bio je na snazi 3 godine.
> 
> velik broj neplodnih parova radi toga nikad nije uspio ostvariti roditeljstvo.
> 
> 2012. tijekom procedure donošenja sada važećeg zakona o mpo velik dio klera svih razina (od župnika najmanjih župa do biskupa i kardinala)  sa oltara optuživao neplodne parove ubojicama djece, pozivao vjernika tijekom mise da potpišu za referendum o zabrani medicinski poptomognute oplodnje. velika energija i silan novac poreznih obveznika uložen je u organizacije tribina protiv zakona o mpo-u, u medijsku propagandu stavova i svjetonazora koji se protive liječenju neplodnosti u skladu sa suvremenim dosezima medicine.
> 
> u jeku tog križarskog rata koji su KC i udruge koje financira KC vodili protiv donošenja novog zakona o mpo-u, NaPro tehnologija promovirana je izuzetno uspješan način liječenja neplodnosti uz kojeg su metode liječenja medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom ne samo štetne i  skupe već i vrlo neuspješne.
> 
> ...


Ovo mi je zadnji komentar na ovakav post, obećajem!
mi u Hrvatskoj imamo velikih problema s demokracijom i tolerancijom, izgleda da ona može vrijediti samo kad svoj stav iznose lijeve ili tzv. liberalne opcije čiji se stavovi prikazuju kao apsolutne istine koje se nitko nesmije niti usuditi dovesti u pitanje.
S druge strane kad svoj stav izražava Crkva ili bilo koja konzervativna opcija onda se njih proglašava krivcima za sve i svašta, zaostalim luđacima, katolibanima, križarima itd. i to od strane tih lijevih liberalnih i nadasve tolerantnih udruga, stranaka, medija i političara koji od silne tolerancije nisu u stanju bez vrijeđanja odgovoriti niti na jedan protuargument. 
Tabu teme su homoseksualni brakovi, umjetna oplodnja i abortus, možda ih ima još ali ove mi prve padaju napamet.
Dajte shvatite da ljudi imaju pravo misliti drugačije od vas, da se u katoličkoj državi (državi s većinskim katoličkim stanovništvom) ima pravo uvažiti stav katoličke Crkve i koristiti te stavove kod donošenja zakona, da bi se posebno trebalo uvažiti mišljenje naroda tj. kad narod na referendumu kaže jedno da se nebi smio napisati i izglasati zakon koji govori nešto sasvim drugo, ili barem ne bez posljedica.

Daj mi, ako je već utrošen golemi novac poreznih obveznika na medijsku kampanju za NaPro stavi par linkova od Tv emisija, novinskih članaka (mislim na vodeće dnevne novine) i radijske emisije gdje se je FertilityCare kao jedina NaPro opcija u Hrvatskoj predstavio i gdje su ih uopće pitali za metode i rezultate liječenja. Svi plaćamo pristojbu i ja mislim da bi mnogi ljudi voljeli pogledati i takvu emisiju pogotovo u jeku kampanje za donošenje novog zakona.
Dalje, zašto misliš da porezni obveznici u RH žele da s njihov novac radije troši na IVF nego na NaPro? Mislim da sam ja u odnosu na tebe zakinuta jer sam svoju odbranu metodu morala platiti a tvoja je besplatna, iako je moja 10 puta jeftinija, u slučaju da si bila samo jednom na IVF-u.
Mnogi neplodni parovi nažalost nikada neće ostvariti roditeljstvo uz pomoć IVF-a a možda bi im NaPro mogao pomoći, međutim mediji im blokiraju informacije, političari, doktori i farmaceutska industrija također, možemo i tako postaviti stvari.

Ako je taj zakon bio donesen u skladu s stavovima crkve jel to onda znači da od 2009-2012 nije bilo MPO-a, jer crkva je protiv izvantjelesne oplodnje? Znam da nije tako jer su me i samu u tom razdoblju upućivali na IVF.
Već sam negdje ranije pitala ali nije mi odgovoreno....Što se događa sa zamrznutim zametcima nakon što parovi ostvare roditeljstvo i zaključe da im oni više netrebaju? Što se točno događa s jajnim stanicama nakon punkcije i kako znate da nisu zabunom ili namjerno implantirane nekom drugom, slučaj Asim Kurjak također je dosta svjež i otvara mnoge rane.
Možemo mi tu polemizirati o mnogočemu ali tema su ISKUSTVA S FERTILITYCARE-a!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Tabu teme su homoseksualni brakovi, umjetna oplodnja i abortus, možda ih ima još ali ove mi prve padaju napamet.
> Dajte shvatite da ljudi imaju pravo misliti drugačije od vas, da se u* katoličkoj državi* (državi s većinskim katoličkim stanovništvom) ima pravo uvažiti stav katoličke Crkve i koristiti te stavove kod donošenja zakona, da bi se posebno trebalo uvažiti mišljenje naroda tj. kad narod na referendumu kaže jedno da se nebi smio napisati i izglasati zakon koji govori nešto sasvim drugo, ili barem ne bez posljedica.


Republika Hrvatska nije katolička država.

Ustav Republike Hrvatske:
čl. 41.
Sve vjerske zajednice jednake su pred zakonom i odvojene od države.

----------


## sanja1982

Pojasnila sam da mislim na državu s većinskim katoličkim stanovništvom.  
Ljudi koji pripadaju vjerskim zajednicama ujedno su i građani RH i također, kao i ti imaju pravo reći što misle, npr. kroz tribine, kampanje, udruge, referendume, ili?

----------


## techna

> hvala na tako detaljnom opisu..
> moram priznati da mi se ne svidja da mi lijecenje vodi irac, draze bi mi bilo da su to nasi ljudi.
> na sv. duhu nisam nikad bila pa ne znam za raspela 
> nisu napisali da su svemoguci, ali iz mnogih clanaka se da iscitati da su uspjesniji od MPO sto naprosto nije tocno, ne znam uopce na koji nacin su to usporedili buduci nije rijec o istim ciklusima istih parova.
> 
> sto se nase dijagnoze tice, nazalost rijec je jako varijabilnom sgramu koji ovisi o polozaju ciste koja ponekad pritisne izvod spermija prilikom ejakulacije pa onda ne bude uopce spermija.


gle, ne znam što bi oni u vašem slučaju, možda bi vam odmah rekli da vam ne mogu pomoći.

znam samo da dosta parova dođe u Napro sa dijagnozom lošeg spermiograma (možda ne kao kod tvog dragog),
a sa ženom je kao sve ok jer joj naša medicina nije postavila dijagnozu ili bar ne potpunu dijagnozu,
a kamoli ponudila rješenje. Napro onda njoj postavi dijagnozu i liječi ih zajedno, gledajući ih kao par a ne svakog posebno s njegovim brojkama.

ti bar već imaš dijagnozu PCOS-a za koji oni kažu da ga sređuju.

A što se spermiograma tiče, tim više ako je varijabilan. Njihova terapija se ne usredotočuje na jedan stimulirani ciklus,
već se kontinuirano radi na optimiziranju ciklusa i plodnosti pa kroz više ciklusa ima više šanse da se sve stvari "poklope".
koliko sam skužila u tome je i bit metode, nema veliki hormonalnih turbulencija, već postepeni "fine tuning".

naišla sam svojevremeno na neke stručne radove u kojima su opisivani neki Napro slučajevi, a bilo je među njima i loših spermiograma, 
poslat ću ti na pp kad to nađem.

----------


## bubekica

Hvala techna!
Ma rijec je o varijabilnosti sgrama na koju ne mozemo nikako utjecati.
A cak i kad je sgram dobar, zapravo je jako los. Pokusavamo ga popraviti vitaminima, prehranom, vjezbanjem, bioastinom, ali zasad bez rezultata.
Postoji opcija operacije te ciste, ali je jako rizicna zbog infekcije (rijec je o punkciji kroz debelo crijevo) i podrazumijeva dugu terapiju antibioticima.

A sto se pcos tice, nisu svi pcos isti, neki su lako rijesivi, neki su katastrofa... U ovih 3 godine probala sam svasta, mislim da nema sto nisam.

----------


## sanja1982

Muška neplodnost

FertilityCare™ sustavom i NaPro liječenjem trudnoću postižu i parovi sa primarnim muškim faktorom neplodnosti. Mogu se liječiti i muškarci koji imaju vrlo loš nalaz spermiograma. Uzorak sjemene tekućine se preporuča prikupiti spolnim odnosom putem tzv. kolektora za sjemenu tekućinu koji ujedno daje točniji nalaz. 

Često se nalaz sjemene tekućine poboljša nakon promjene loših životnih navika i primjene zdravog načina života. Važno je da muškarac ima pristup urologu koji je zainteresiran za pronalaženje i liječenje problema muške neplodnosti jer postoje medicinski i kirurški postupci koji mogu poboljšati kvalitetu sjemene tekućine. Uspješnost liječenja neplodnosti u slučaju muškog faktora iznosi 40%. 

Ovo sam sad našla na njihovim stranicama, možda si već i vidjela. 40% nije puno ali nije niti zanemarivo.

----------


## bubekica

tih 40% je samo na papiru, kazem - pokusali smo sve - prosli 5 urologa.

pitala si ako se dobro sjecam sto se dogadja sa smrznutim embrijima - nista - cuvaju se - zasad, u hrvatskoj. 
preptostavljam da zbog katolickog svjetonazora imas problem s eventualnim unistavanjem embrija - to se moze izbjeci ako se prethodo s lijecnikom dogovori slabija stimulacija, odnosno oplodnja manjeg broja jajnih stanica. na VV sam se susrela s nekoliko parova koji se ne slazu sa smrzavanjem embrija pa su to na taj nacin izbjegli.

----------


## sanja1982

Zbilja mi je žao, nadam se da ćete svejedno uspjeti. 
Našim prijateljima su liječnici rekli da su im šanse da dobe djete u promilima (imali su problem s obje strane), prvo djete su dobili nakon inseminacije, a drugo i treće potpuno prirodno, nisu ni očekivali  :Smile:  Netreba uvijek vjerovati liječnicima.
Mislim da je u cijeloj priči važno ustrajati, 3 godine nije tako dugo, nama je trebalo 5.

Mi smo s vremenom potpuno odbacili MPO kao opciju za sebe zbog toga jer nam se kosi s svjetonazorima, naš put je bio drukčiji i danas smo sretni što smo uspjeli na nama prihvatljiv način. 
Svatko bi trebao imati mogućnost saznati za sve opcije liječenja koje su mu dostupne s svim informacijama o pojedinim potupcima, njihovoj uspješnosti i ostalome, a to za sada nije tako. Mi smo se godinu-dvije lomili oko MPO-a i tek kad smo odlučili da ga ne želimo smo saznali za FC, da smo odmah znali za njih uštedjeli bi vrijeme, živce i novac.

Možda mi baš zato smeta što ljudi često šire neprovjerene informacije i kao papagaji ponavljaju neke blesave parole i time zbunjuju ljude i guše ovo malo pravih informacija koje se o NaPro metodama mogu pronaći.

----------


## techna

> tih 40% je samo na papiru, kazem - pokusali smo sve - prosli 5 urologa.


žao mi je da vam je toliko komplicirana situacija, 
ali opet, dobro je da ste se na vrijeme uhvatili u koštac sa rješavanjem problema.

medicina i znanost stalno idu naprijed i stalno se pronalaze nove stvari,
a vi ste (ako se ne varam) po godinama još daleko od hvatanja zadnjeg vlaka...

----------


## Inesz

Sanja 1982,
molim te  linkove iz kojih se vidi uspješnost liječenja neplodnosti iz kojih bi se moglo iščitati koliko je ciklusa liječenja obavljeno, koje su dijagnoze, koja je dob pacijentica, koliko je ostvareno trudnoća, koliko živorođene djece, koliko višeplodnih trudnoća i druge podatke koji su važni i specifični su za Napro. 


Isključivo muški faktor neplodnosti uzrok je neogućnosti začeća u svakog trećeg neplodnog para (tj. u preko 35 %) slučajeva.

Ako NaProkod muške neplodnosti postiže uspjehe od 40% kako si navela u gornjem postu, isto tako molim linkove znanstvene literature (znanstvene radove) koji prikazuje načine i rezultate liječenja muške neplodnosti.

----------


## cvijeta73

zainteresirali ste me, na njihovim stranicama stoji ovo:




> U liječenju neplodnosti NaPro bilježi više nego dvostruko veći uspjeh od MPO-a.


ovo je stvarno fascinantan podatak.
ako je istinit, naravno.

----------


## sushi

i ja bih molila stručne radove u kojima su opisivani slučajevi na pp. unaprijed zahvaljujem.

nadala sam se da će ova tema sadržavati konkretne informacije na temelju kojih se može dobiti slika o programu,  npr.  način na koji se odvija obrada, eventualni uvjeti za ulazak u program, uobičajene pretrage, vrste lijekova/suplemenata koji se koriste, okvirni ukupni mjesečni trošak, stručnost osoblja koje vodi program i s kojim neplodni parovi dolaze u kontakt, istraživanja kojima se potvrđuju navodi i statistika uspješnosti s web stranice i sl. 
ako za konketan program postoji svjetonazor u skladu s kojim djeluje – onda se i taj podatak ubraja pod bitne za dobivanje kompletne slike i ferplej prilikom prezentiranja usluge koja se nudi parovima...

vjerujem da što transparentnije informacije tog tipa zanimaju apsolutno svakoga tko istražuje mogućnosti liječenja neplodnosti. o takvim podacima se piše na svim ostalim temama na ovom forumu, pa mi se čini da je šteta što inzistirate na pp jer je informacija o konkretnom programu udruge na netu vrlo malo, da ne kažem da jedva postoje... 

evo, zato bi mi bilo super da mi netko pojasni ovu informaciju, ako znate




> FertilityCare™ sustavom i NaPro liječenjem trudnoću postižu i parovi sa primarnim muškim faktorom neplodnosti. Mogu se liječiti i muškarci koji imaju vrlo loš nalaz spermiograma. Uzorak sjemene tekućine se preporuča prikupiti spolnim odnosom putem tzv. kolektora za sjemenu tekućinu koji ujedno daje točniji nalaz.


što znači da se uzorak skuplja spolnim odnosom? što je kolektor za sjemenu tekućinu koji ujedno daje točniji nalaz? u kojem laboratoriju u Hr je moguće u sklopu FC programa na taj način dati uzorak i dobiti točniji nalaz? nadam se da će se javiti netko tko je prošao to iskustvo...

u jednom od prošlih postova je spomenuto da se parovi, ukoliko ne dodje do začeća, nakon 12mj upućuju dalje. što znači "dalje"?

hvala na info  :Smile:

----------


## Cubana

Na "visu" instancu.

----------


## techna

> Mi smo s vremenom potpuno odbacili MPO kao opciju za sebe zbog toga jer nam se kosi s svjetonazorima, naš put je bio drukčiji i danas smo sretni što smo uspjeli na nama prihvatljiv način. 
> Svatko bi trebao imati mogućnost saznati za sve opcije liječenja koje su mu dostupne s svim informacijama o pojedinim potupcima, njihovoj uspješnosti i ostalome, a to za sada nije tako. Mi smo se godinu-dvije lomili oko MPO-a i tek kad smo odlučili da ga ne želimo smo saznali za FC, da smo odmah znali za njih uštedjeli bi vrijeme, živce i novac.


I ja sam izgubila vrijeme: 
sa 33 - 34 godine, dvoje djece, ciklusom od točno 28 dana, FSH - 9 (izmjerenim u jednom ciklusu), progesteronom 47 nmol/l, ok antralcima, su me poznati ZG reproduktivci
poslali "doma", a jedan od njih je doslovce izjavio da je "najčešći problem kod većine parova što na vrijeme ne skidaju gaće".

Kad sam došla u Napro, nakon samo jednog - dva ciklusa detaljnog praćenja biomarkera, ovi su i prije lab. nalaza skužili da je moj FSH najčešće puno viši od 9,
da vjerojatno često imam LUF (ispostavilo se svaki drugi ciklus), zbog kojeg se onda užasno digne estradiol itd, itd. 
i naravno rekli mi da me sa progesteronom od 47 nitko nije smio poslati "doma".

Za razliku od užasnog optimizma svih doktora kod kojih sam bila do tada, Napro dr. je rekao da mi daje izglede za trudnoću od 60%. 
Dakle malo je vjerojatnije da ćemo uspjeti nego da nećemo. Optimizam, ali umjereni.

----------


## techna

> nadala sam se da će ova tema sadržavati konkretne informacije na temelju kojih se može dobiti slika o programu,  npr.  način na koji se odvija obrada, eventualni uvjeti za ulazak u program, uobičajene pretrage, vrste lijekova/suplemenata koji se koriste, okvirni ukupni mjesečni trošak, stručnost osoblja koje vodi program i s kojim neplodni parovi dolaze u kontakt, istraživanja kojima se potvrđuju navodi i statistika uspješnosti s web stranice i sl. 
> ako za konketan program postoji svjetonazor u skladu s kojim djeluje – onda se i taj podatak ubraja pod bitne za dobivanje kompletne slike i ferplej prilikom prezentiranja usluge koja se nudi parovima...
> 
> vjerujem da što transparentnije informacije tog tipa zanimaju apsolutno svakoga tko istražuje mogućnosti liječenja neplodnosti. o takvim podacima se piše na svim ostalim temama na ovom forumu, pa mi se čini da je šteta što inzistirate na pp jer je informacija o konkretnom programu udruge na netu vrlo malo, da ne kažem da jedva postoje...


*sushi*, pa sanja je već to sve, jako iscrpno na prethodnim stranicama opisala. što nisi čitala?

i već je rečeno da mi ne znamo odgovore na sva pitanja, nego samo ono što smo u našim konkretnim slučajevima prošle.
kao što vjerojatno i cure koje se drugdje liječe ne znaju apsolutno sve protokole, lijekove, metode koji se u tim klinikama liječe.

uostalom, nismo mi promotorice zadužene za reklamu Napro-a., niti nam je u interesu da bilo koga u nešto uvjerimo. 

ima cura koje su pristojno pitale, i njima smo sve odgovorile. 
sanja je sve odgovorila ovdje, a ja sam nešto slala na pp., mada sam većim dijelom i ovdje rekla.

ja detalje o lijekovima i protokolima šaljem na pp iz razloga jer se doista radi o specifičnim kombinacijama lijekova i suplemenata propisanim 
s obzirom na moju specifičnu osobnu i obiteljsku anamnezu. 

a drugi je razlog to što ne želim da se netko tu još u 15 postova iživljava, sprda, ili što već, jer što god mi napisale
upravo to neki jedva dočekaju da bi bacile kontru.

zbog čega bih ja trošila svoju energiju na zlonamjerne i provokativne postove?

----------


## Inesz

Primjer zlonamjernog i provakativnog posta:




> Ovo mi je zadnji komentar na ovakav post, obećajem!
> mi u Hrvatskoj imamo velikih problema s demokracijom i tolerancijom, izgleda da ona može vrijediti samo kad svoj stav iznose lijeve ili tzv. liberalne opcije čiji se stavovi prikazuju kao apsolutne istine koje se nitko nesmije niti usuditi dovesti u pitanje.
> S druge strane kad svoj stav izražava Crkva ili bilo koja konzervativna opcija onda se njih proglašava krivcima za sve i svašta, zaostalim luđacima, katolibanima, križarima itd. i to od strane tih lijevih liberalnih i nadasve tolerantnih udruga, stranaka, medija i političara koji od silne tolerancije nisu u stanju bez vrijeđanja odgovoriti niti na jedan protuargument. 
> Tabu teme su homoseksualni brakovi, umjetna oplodnja i abortus, možda ih ima još ali ove mi prve padaju napamet.
> Dajte shvatite da ljudi imaju pravo misliti drugačije od vas, da se u katoličkoj državi (državi s većinskim katoličkim stanovništvom) ima pravo uvažiti stav katoličke Crkve i koristiti te stavove kod donošenja zakona, da bi se posebno trebalo uvažiti mišljenje naroda tj. kad narod na referendumu kaže jedno da se nebi smio napisati i izglasati zakon koji govori nešto sasvim drugo, ili barem ne bez posljedica.
> 
> Daj mi, ako je već utrošen golemi novac poreznih obveznika na medijsku kampanju za NaPro stavi par linkova od Tv emisija, novinskih članaka (mislim na vodeće dnevne novine) i radijske emisije gdje se je FertilityCare kao jedina NaPro opcija u Hrvatskoj predstavio i gdje su ih uopće pitali za metode i rezultate liječenja. Svi plaćamo pristojbu i ja mislim da bi mnogi ljudi voljeli pogledati i takvu emisiju pogotovo u jeku kampanje za donošenje novog zakona.
> Dalje, zašto misliš da porezni obveznici u RH žele da s njihov novac radije troši na IVF nego na NaPro? Mislim da sam ja u odnosu na tebe zakinuta jer sam svoju odbranu metodu morala platiti a tvoja je besplatna, iako je moja 10 puta jeftinija, u slučaju da si bila samo jednom na IVF-u.
> Mnogi neplodni parovi nažalost nikada neće ostvariti roditeljstvo uz pomoć IVF-a a možda bi im NaPro mogao pomoći, međutim mediji im blokiraju informacije, političari, doktori i farmaceutska industrija također, možemo i tako postaviti stvari.
> ...



Zlonamjerno i provokativno nije kad se traže linkovi koji će dati znanstvene potvrde izjava o uspješnosti liječenja neplodnosti NaPro tehnologijom.

Niti može biti zlonamjerna i provokativna činjenica da je NaPro liječenje svjetonazorski utemeljen na vjerskim stavovima Katoličke crkve koja se protivi svim metodama liječenja medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom.

Zlonamjerne i provokativne ne mogu biti činjenice da Napro tehnologija eventualno može pomoći  samo u nekim lakšim slučajevima smanjene plodnosti i da NaPro nije liječenje koje može pomoći neplodnim parovima koji radi teških dijagnoza trebaju liječenje postupcima izvantjelesne oplodnje.

----------


## sushi

> *sushi*, pa sanja je već to sve, jako iscrpno na prethodnim stranicama opisala. što nisi čitala?


jesam, sve po redu čitam i hvala sanji na svim odgovorima do sad, postavila sam puno pitanja... nisam htjela reći da bi to sve trebali ponoviti, nego sam pokušala objasniti zašto vas ljudi ovdje to sve ispituju (samo ste dvije nažalost pa sve ide vama) i zašto bi bilo lijepo da se npr. ta istraživanja objave tu. postoji par tema na ovom forumu na kojima često sudjelujem i tamo redovito postamo istraživanja na koja naletimo...i to mi je super pročitati i znati na koji način je netko došao do brojke kojom mi "obećava" uspješnost. što je tu loše? pa samo želim znati koje su mi šanse statistički, kad nešto već plaćam i ulažem vrijeme i napor u to.

ako se ti osobno ne osjećaš ok s pisanjem svog protokola (i meni je teško pisati o sebi, tako da te kužim), naravno da ga nećeš napisati...nisam te ni tražila da mi ga šalješ...nego se pričalo o istraživanjima.

moji postovi nisu napad...pišem pitanja koja mi se pojavljuju dok čitam o NaPro...voljela bih dobiti sliku što bi nekom s mojom dijagnozom takav program mogao pružiti u odnosu na način na koji se sad liječim i koliko bi takav pokušaj koštao financijski i vremenski. ta slika mi je zahvaljujući sanji sad puno jasnija nego prije...ali i dalje imam takva pitanja, zanima me, volim znati i shvatiti. ne očekujem da ćete mi ti i sanja odgovoriti na sve, naravno. postovi stoje tu, pa možda se naknadno pojavi još netko

mm je davao uzorak za spemiogram do sad u 4 navrata, u 2 klinike u Zg - poliklinici Beta+ i KBC Zagreb, Petrova. svaki put nam je rečeno da uzorak nije uputno donositi od kuće i  uvijek ga je davao na licu mjesta pri čemu je sa sterilnom posudicom išao u prostoriju/wc namijenjen za davanje uzorka. NaPro uputa "uzorak je preporučljivo prikupiti spolnim odnosom" je dakle totalno suprotna svemu što sam do sad čula i teško mi je zamisliva. dakle, nije napad nego veliki upitnik u mojoj glavi... ne očekujem da ti budeš ta koja će odgovoriti na moje pitanje...

isto tako, zanimalo me da li "dalje" znači upućivanje u proces posvajanja djeteta, mpo, odustajanje od liječenja neplodnosti ili neka četvrta opcija za koju ne znam...

hvala na info svima koji žele odgovoriti ili razmijeniti razmišljanja.

----------


## Inesz

sushi,
uzorak ejakulata za analizu se prikuplja tijekom spolnog odnosa iz sljedećeg razloga:

-na temelju vjerskih uvjerenja na kojima se NaPro temelji, autoerotske radnje samozadovoljavanja smatraju se nedostojnim, nedoličnim, moguće da se smatraju i grijehom

ne znam zašto je to zagovarateljima naPro metode kao gotovo svemoguće metode liječenja neplodnosti to  tako teško napisati ovdje.

----------


## sushi

ok, hvala, razumijem.
nemam ništa protiv nečijih vjerskih uvjerenja. mislim da bi takve informacije trebale biti malo jasnije naznačene na stranici udruge...

----------


## sanja1982

> jesam, sve po redu čitam i hvala sanji na svim odgovorima do sad, postavila sam puno pitanja... nisam htjela reći da bi to sve trebali ponoviti, nego sam pokušala objasniti zašto vas ljudi ovdje to sve ispituju (samo ste dvije nažalost pa sve ide vama) i zašto bi bilo lijepo da se npr. ta istraživanja objave tu. postoji par tema na ovom forumu na kojima često sudjelujem i tamo redovito postamo istraživanja na koja naletimo...i to mi je super pročitati i znati na koji način je netko došao do brojke kojom mi "obećava" uspješnost. što je tu loše? pa samo želim znati koje su mi šanse statistički, kad nešto već plaćam i ulažem vrijeme i napor u to.
> 
> ako se ti osobno ne osjećaš ok s pisanjem svog protokola (i meni je teško pisati o sebi, tako da te kužim), naravno da ga nećeš napisati...nisam te ni tražila da mi ga šalješ...nego se pričalo o istraživanjima.
> 
> moji postovi nisu napad...pišem pitanja koja mi se pojavljuju dok čitam o NaPro...voljela bih dobiti sliku što bi nekom s mojom dijagnozom takav program mogao pružiti u odnosu na način na koji se sad liječim i koliko bi takav pokušaj koštao financijski i vremenski. ta slika mi je zahvaljujući sanji sad puno jasnija nego prije...ali i dalje imam takva pitanja, zanima me, volim znati i shvatiti. ne očekujem da ćete mi ti i sanja odgovoriti na sve, naravno. postovi stoje tu, pa možda se naknadno pojavi još netko
> 
> mm je davao uzorak za spemiogram do sad u 4 navrata, u 2 klinike u Zg - poliklinici Beta+ i KBC Zagreb, Petrova. svaki put nam je rečeno da uzorak nije uputno donositi od kuće i  uvijek ga je davao na licu mjesta pri čemu je sa sterilnom posudicom išao u prostoriju/wc namijenjen za davanje uzorka. NaPro uputa "uzorak je preporučljivo prikupiti spolnim odnosom" je dakle totalno suprotna svemu što sam do sad čula i teško mi je zamisliva. dakle, nije napad nego veliki upitnik u mojoj glavi... ne očekujem da ti budeš ta koja će odgovoriti na moje pitanje...
> 
> isto tako, zanimalo me da li "dalje" znači upućivanje u proces posvajanja djeteta, mpo, odustajanje od liječenja neplodnosti ili neka četvrta opcija za koju ne znam...
> ...


Hej! 
Imaš pravo, teško je odgovoriti svima i nadam se da nećemo ostati samo nas dvije, bilo bi super da se javi netko s NaPro iskustvom gdje je problem na muškoj strani pa da poajsni ovo što techna i ja neznamo iz prve ruke.
Ja nemam vremena tražiti rezultate istraživanja po internetu, nema ništa loše u tome da netko želi i takvu informaciju, možda bi bilo dobro pogledati Američke ili Irske stranice FertilityCare-a, tamo su duže prisutni i vjerojatno imaju više ljudi pa mogu imati ažurnije i potpunije stranice.
Što se prikupljanja uzorka za spermiogram tiče za to sam i sama prvi put čula, mi smo donjeli nalaz koji smo imali s Sv. Duha i taj su uvažili. 
Mislim da te ako ti nemogu pomoći ne upućuju dalje nekamo određeno nego da ti jednostavno kažu da ti nemogu pomoći a na tebi je da izabereš što dalje.

----------


## Inesz

Sve što se o uspješnosti NaPro može naći na njihovim američkim i irskim stranicama nije relevantno. To što NaPro Fertility Care piše sam o sebi može se svesti na samoreklamiranje.

Zna se gdje se objavljuju znanstveni i stručni radovi iz područja medicine.

Eto, recimo u jednoj takvoj bazi znanstvenih i stručnih radova iz područja medicine koja sadrži više od 24 000 000 izvora, radova i citata ne postoji baš ništa o NaPro Fertility Care.

PubMed comprises more than 24 million citations for biomedical literature from MEDLINE, life science journals, and online books. Citations may include links to full-text content from PubMed Central and publisher web sites.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed

----------


## sanja1982

> i ja bih molila stručne radove u kojima su opisivani slučajevi na pp. unaprijed zahvaljujem.
> 
> nadala sam se da će ova tema sadržavati konkretne informacije na temelju kojih se može dobiti slika o programu,  npr.  način na koji se odvija obrada, eventualni uvjeti za ulazak u program, uobičajene pretrage, vrste lijekova/suplemenata koji se koriste, okvirni ukupni mjesečni trošak, stručnost osoblja koje vodi program i s kojim neplodni parovi dolaze u kontakt, istraživanja kojima se potvrđuju navodi i statistika uspješnosti s web stranice i sl. 
> ako za konketan program postoji svjetonazor u skladu s kojim djeluje – onda se i taj podatak ubraja pod bitne za dobivanje kompletne slike i ferplej prilikom prezentiranja usluge koja se nudi parovima...
> 
> vjerujem da što transparentnije informacije tog tipa zanimaju apsolutno svakoga tko istražuje mogućnosti liječenja neplodnosti. o takvim podacima se piše na svim ostalim temama na ovom forumu, pa mi se čini da je šteta što inzistirate na pp jer je informacija o konkretnom programu udruge na netu vrlo malo, da ne kažem da jedva postoje... 
> 
> evo, zato bi mi bilo super da mi netko pojasni ovu informaciju, ako znate
> što znači da se uzorak skuplja spolnim odnosom? što je kolektor za sjemenu tekućinu koji ujedno daje točniji nalaz? u kojem laboratoriju u Hr je moguće u sklopu FC programa na taj način dati uzorak i dobiti točniji nalaz? nadam se da će se javiti netko tko je prošao to iskustvo...
> ...




Ok, idem od dna stranice pa....
Pokušat ću ponovno pojasniti ono što znam: 
Obradu sam već prilično detaljno objasnila, ako ti nije jasan neki pojedini dio (nekad brzam pa možda nešto izostavim) pitaj.
Uvjeti za ulazak u program su problemi s plodnošću parova ili neki problem koji bi mogao dovesti do toga u budućnosti (već sam napisala da ima cura koje tamo liječe policistične jajnike ili jednostavno uče o svojoj plodnosti a nisu u vezi ili braku), nema uvjeta na temelju uvjerenja, vjere i ostalog, možeš doći, pogledati i otići u bilo kojem trenutku ako zaključiš da to nije za tebe.
Pretrage su iste kao i kod MPO liječenja uz dodatak kalendara kojim pratiš ciklus, trebaš pratiti barem 3 ciklusa.
Vrste lijekova smo već napisale više puta.
Mjesečni troškovi variraju, zbilja je to teško odrediti, ovisi o terapiji i svemu ostalome ali zbilja se ne radi o nekim velikim ciframa.
Stručnost osoblja sam isto već objašnjavala a za istraživanja se molim te potrudi sama jer očito imaš više iskustva od mene u njihovom traženju, mene to nije zanimalo.
Usluga koju FC nudi nema veze s svjetonazorom, oni su jedna od opcija za pomoć neplodnim parovima i tko želi njihovu pomoć oni mu je pruže bez obzira na svjetonazor jednih ili drugih. Jesi pitala za svjetonazor svoju doktoricu opće prakse, stomatologa..? 

Nadam se da sam pomogla.

----------


## Inesz

http://www.naprotechnology.com/infertility.htm

The Goals of NaProTECHNOLOGY in Infertility

A NaProTECHNOLOGY approach to the infertile couple has the following goals:

It works towards assessing the underlying causes of the reproductive abnormality.
It allows for the treatment of these underlying causes.
*It assists the couple in achieving pregnancy while maintaining the natural acts of procreation.*
If the treatment program is unsuccessful, research into the unknown causes is undertaken.
*If medically unsuccessful, the program will assist with successful family building by being supportive of adoption.*

dakle, u skladu  sa svjetonazorom i religijskim uvjerenjima provoditelja i promicatelja NaPro tehnologije: 

-djeca začeta izvantjelesnom oplodnjom su  okaljana grijehom jer je jedini način začeća kojeg KC priznaje kao dostojnog jest sjedinjavanje muža i žene u bračnoj postelji
-ako je NaPro neuspješan (a nesupješan je u svim slučajevima teških dijagnoza neplodnosti, ako ne računamo eventualna spontana začeća koja se i uz dijagnoze vrlo rijetko događaju sa i bez NaPro tehnologije), program usmjerava parove na posvojenje ne na postupke izvantjelesne oplodnje jer 

-pobornici NaPro liječenja protivnici su metoda medicinski potpomognute oplodnje jer te postupke liječenja smatraju grijehom i jer takav način liječenja nije u skladu sa naukom KC

----------


## Inesz

http://www.naprotechnology.com/maleinfertility.htm

Copyright 2014, Pope Paul VI Institute for the Study of Human Reproduction. All rights reserved. *"*NaProTECHNOLOGY" is a registered trademark of the Pope Paul VI Institute for the Study of Human Reproduction*. It can be freely used by any person or entity so long as its use reflects the medical concepts and values expressed in the textbook The Medical & Surgical Practice of NaProTECHNOLOGY.

----------


## BOZZ

A jesi zapela brate mili Inesz...

----------


## cvijeta73

a zapela il ne zapela...mislim da je uvijek korisno, za svakoga, biti upoznat i s drugom stranom priče.
koja u ovom slučaju itekako postoji.
a obzirom na tako zvučno ime Napro tehnologija, majke ti ko da je neka tehnologija iz budućnosti u pitanju, ljudi se (uključujući i mene) lako zbune. dodaj i senzacionalne tvrdnje na stranicama...

ono što mi se sviđa je ovaj individualni pristup koji, kako sam shvatila, nude.
a koji definitivno fali u našem zdravstvu.
fora su mi i ti podučavatelji. koji i ne trebaju biti medicinske struke, zašto bi bili. njihova edukacija je, sasvim dovoljna za ono što savjetuju, a na taj način se omogućava praćenje svakog para.
i tu su, vjerujem, u prednosti nad klasičnom medicinom, u slučajevima kad je edukacija, hormonalna terapija i sl postupci koje su cure ovdje lijepo i detaljno objasnile, dovoljni. nisam u toj priči, ali sigurno postoje slučajevi koji cure opisuju, kad te jako brzo klasična medicina rutinski otpili, a problem je rješiv. 

plus, jedina mogućnost koja ostaje onoj manjini (budimo realni, bez obzira na vjeru - radi se o manjini) koja drži da je MPO neprihvatljiva opcija za njih. 

ovdje je sve usklađeno. pa i način skupljanja uzorka sjemene tekućine (vizualiziram si taj dio priče pa me, oprostićete mi, smijeh hvata  :Grin:  ).

sve to nikako nije zanemarivo. i svakako smatram da zaslužuje poseban topik kao što je ovaj.  :Undecided:

----------


## BOZZ

Ma sve pet treba informacija ,ali od nje imam dojam da ima misiju blatiti Kc,tema je Napro.A svi znamo da je crkva protiv mpo i da podržava svaku alternativu ,ali ako netko želi bez obzira na vjeru probat tako nešto,a  cure su rekle da nema pritiska vjere,zašto ne .Pa mi koji prolazimo muke neplodnosti na sve smo spremni,pa ko voli nek izvoli.Isto kako ti kažeš Cvijeta sviđa mi se odnos prema pacijentu.

----------


## cvijeta73

Bozz, pretpostavljam da je to radi ovakvih tvrdnji. ono, iz aviona se vidi da je itekako povezano sa svjetonazorom, sve 5, al nemoj mi pričati bajke  :Grin: 




> Usluga koju FC nudi nema veze s svjetonazorom,


a ono što vidim kao delikatno i kao problem je faktor vremena. bilo bi zanimljivo vidjeti podatak koliko dugo si u napro priči, dok ne zaključe da nema uspjeha i da te treba uputiti, kako kažu dalje (pretpostavljam - usvajanje, al nebitno).

----------


## innu

Ono što ja ovdje vidim kao veliki problem su frizirani, nepotpuni i nekoliko netočnih podataka, koji nigdje, ama nigdje nisu potkrijepljeni nikakvim dokazima.
Drago mi je da postoji mjesto  na koje se mogu obratiti parovi koji imaju nedoumice u vezi mpo, ali ajmo ne pretjerivati, kakva uspješnost, majko mila, pa sve se mpo klinike mogu zatvoriti.
NaPro NIJE i ne može biti alternativa medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji kod parova koji imaju težu dijagnozu.
Eto. Crkvu ni spomenula.

----------


## sanja1982

Baš mi je drago da tema ima sve više komentatora!

Ja sam napisala da usluga nema veze s svjetonazor i zbilja niti nema, jednaku uslugu dobe svi parovi i ljudi u programu bez ovzira na svjetonazore, na to sam mislila.
Parovi kojima je MPO neprihvatljiv iz razno raznih razloga jesu u manjini, ali ima ih više nego što mislite. 
Sve znamo koliko je sama borba s neplodnošću teška i fizički i psihički, a parovi koji ne žele MPO imaju još i dodatni faktor a to je da se moraju boriti protiv sustava u kojem te svaki doktor i svaki korak usmjerava jedino prema opciji koju ne želiš.
Važno je da ljudi znaju da postoji i druga opcija. 
U mom slučaju je FertilityCare uspješan 100% jer sam ostala trudna, a svi drugi doktori kod kojih sam bila su uspješni 0% jer nisu otkrili u čemu je problem (tu ne tvrdim da je uspjeh FC-a 100% kod svih). Samo hoću reći da su postotci nezgodna stvar i da ako je nešto uspješno 99% i dalje je za 1% ljudi 100% neuspješno.

Živimo u slobodnoj državi i ne vidim načina kako bi te netko mogao poslati dalje na usvajanje, kako si vi to zamišljate? Ako ne uspijete možete kao i prije FC-a raditi s svojim tijelom i životom što god želite.

----------


## ljube

Tko točno propisuje recept i gdje kupujete lijek Naltrexone, s obzirom da je kod nas registriran i u prodaji onaj od 50 mg, a vidim da se kod NaPro tretmana primjenjuju doze od 3-4,5 mg tj. LDN?
Do kojeg tjedna trudnoće se koristi LDN?
Čitam da se zaista puno koristi u NaPro protokolima, uz obrazložnu dijagnozu Clinical endorphin deficiency koju ima gotovo svaka (ako ne svaka, a onda svaka druga) kod njih obrađena žena i još jednom vapim za odgovorom kako se to dokazuje?

----------


## Kadauna

već dan dva pratim temu i spremam se napisati koju ali ne stignem od djece: 
Prvo dijete nam je iz IVF postupka u Sloveniji kamo zbog pobjegli na liječenje 2010. 
DRugo i treće dijete  (blizanci) iz FET-a, frozen embryo transfer, dakle od zamrznutih   embrija i hvala Bogu i Svemiru da je zakon u Hrvatskoj promijenjen jer   mi svoju djecu ne bismo imali da je nakaradni zakon za vrijeme   Milinovića i velikog utjecaja rimokatoličke crkve na donošenje istog   ostao na snazi i da smo bili primoreni liječiti se u HR. 

I da, ja hoću spomenuti Crkvu samo uvodno i kratko da se predstavim -   još uvijek pripadam rk Crkvi i smatram se dijelom nje ali meni MPO nikada   nije predstavljao kontraindikaciju ili razlog da ju napustim ili ona   mene (kao i mnoge druge stvari i pojave u kojma se ja već dugo razilazim ili bar ne slažem   u mišljenju s rkc  :Smile: )   čak što više smatram trenutni stav Crkve vezano za MPO prolaznim i vjerujem da će se  u  skoro vrijeme (mi ćemo to doživjeti sigurna sam) promijeniti i   prilagoditi stvarnom stanju na terenu - životima običnog puka. Vjerujem   da me neki zbog toga smatraju dvoličnom ali to je već stvarno materijal   za drugu temu. 

FC - istraživala sam prije 2-3 godine FC kako u Hrvatskoj tako i u inozemstvu. 

Meni iskreno vrlo drago čuti da primaju i druge vjeroisposvjesti i nevjenčane parove i samce, itd.  i o tome tad kad sam istraživala i nisam vodila brigu. 

No, ajmo o tome treba li biti u braku za FC tretmane: DA, treba!
http://www.fertilitycare.hr/fertilitycare.htm



> *FertilityCare™ sustav i bračni status*
> 
> 
> Parovi koji žele pomoću Fertility_Care_™    sustava upoznati svoju plodnost i koristiti NaPro liječenje za   smanjenu  plodnost trebaju biti civilno ili vjerski vjenčani (vidi   detaljnije ovdje).



Nadalje, tad kad sam istraživala naišla sam na podatak odnosno FC istraživanje da od 351 parova koji su prethodno imali bar jedan IVF ili ICSI postupak i krenuli su na FC i NaPro da je unutar 6 godina ipak čak 95 parova uspjelo zatrudnjeti doduše samo 74 para i iznijeti trudnoću do kraja i roditi živo dijete. 

Ali isto tako govori o podatku da veliki broj parova napusti FC i NaPro u roku tijekom prve tri godine, točnije 74% parova ipak napusti NaPro program tijekom prvih 36 mjeseci: 
str. 4 ovog PDF dokumenta sa stranica FC-a:* NaProTechnology (NPT) – After previously unsuccessful
Artificial Reproductive Technology (ART)*
http://www.fertilitycare.net/documen...5APR04_000.pdf


Nije NaPro svemoguć niti može većini neplodnih parova ili osoba pomoći no apsolutno sam za postojanje ove "niše" ili paralelnog svijeta koji će onima kojima je MPO neprihvatljiv biti opcija. 

Imala bih ja što-šta još za napisati ali ne stignem više. 

Techna sretno u postizanju trudnoće. Sanja isto sa skorim porodom. 

A Inesz moram i želim obraniti utoliko što je a) već postigla davno trudnoću i to IVF-om     b) što je s područja "prirodnih znanosti" pa njoj sve što nije dokazivo brojkama jednostavno "ne pika" i ne prolazi. NaPro Tehnologija posebno zbog zadnje rečenice uistinu zvuči moćno ali to nažalost i nije. Uspješnost je ipak daleko manja nego IVF/ICSI postupcima. 

I da cvijeta je već dobro napisala, faktor vremena je ovdje ipak značajan. preporuka je da se 4 godine ostane vjeran FC/NaPro programu? Dobrom dijelu populacije koje već duže čeka i želi dijete je to jednostavno neprihvatljivo - despite all religious impacts.


i oprostite sve greške ortografske i ine, em nisam 100%vješta hrvatskom jeziku em tipkam i dojim.

----------


## maca papucarica

Iako se ne slazem uvijek sa Inesz i, da, uporna je ko magare  :Smile: , mislim da je u pravu sto naglasava da je Napro metoda nastala i egzistira pod okriljem KC upravo zato da svi zainteresirani imaju pravu sliku i informacije bar ovdje kad vec sam centar ne nudi isto.

Sanja, ne zelim potcjenjivati uspjeh FC u vasem slucaju, ali cinjenica je da uz odlican spermiogram tvoga muza i niski AMH kod tebe koji sam po sebi nije zapreka za zacece, vec samo daje uvid u tvoju fertilnu dob tj. stanje tvog bioloskog sata (ispravite me ako grijesim), postoji realna sansa da si zatrudnila jer si ostvarila majcinstvo i skinula sa sebe strah i teret da nikad neces postati majkom. 
To govorim kao psiholog i netko tko duboko vjeruje da je ljudski mozak najcudesniji i najmanje istrazeni organ u ljudskom tijelu te da su njegove sposobnosti lijecenja neslucene.
Takoder osobno poznam nekoliko parova koji su nakon godina neplodnosti, ubrzo nakon posvojenja ostvarili trudnocu i postali i bioloski roditelji.
I sama sam evo drugi put trudna nakon 7 godina neplodnosti, teskog PCOS-a, anovulatornih ciklusa, amenoreje. 10 mjeseci nakon poroda, prvi ovulatorni ciklus i hop, trudna, dojenju unatoc.

Ono sto bih ja htjela naglasiti je da je glupo govoriti da bi NaPro trebao placati HZZO jer bi po istoj logici trebao placati i mog kiroprakticara, necijeg lijecnika Ayurvedske medicine... Radi se o alternativnom nacinu lijecenja, bez cvrstih znatstvenih uporista i potvrda i to definitivno HZZO ne bi trebao placati (prije mog kiroprakticara  :Grin: ).

Ono sa cime se slazem je da bi primarni ginekolozi trebali zapoceti, a MPO nastaviti educirati par o metodama pracenja plodnosti, nacinima na koje mogu optimizirati plodnost (i zdravlje opcenito),odraditi dio price sa folikulometrijama, tempiranim odnosima i blagim stimulacijama ako to ima smisla, odraditi bolju i konkretniju dijagnostiku... Ali to nije samo problem MPO-a nego  generalno lose organiziranog zdravstva u Hrvatskoj.
Ginekologa kronicno fali, preoptereceni su vodenjem trudnoca i uzimanjem Papa testova, tako da za reproduktivni dio jednostavno nemaju vremena, a posljedicno ni znanja i iskustva. Tu sad mozemo u dubinu i sirinu, ali nije tema. Mislim da razumijete poantu.  :Smile: 

Ono sto bi mene kao potencijalnog korisnika NaPro programa jako mucilo je to da je ocigledno rijec o multilevel marketingu jedne patentirane metode pri cemu, iako je ocigledno da prate farmakološka istrazivanja suplemenata i lijekova koji pozitivno utječu na plodnost, ja kao korisnik nemam uvid u to s kime imam posla. 
Na njihovoj stranici nema niti jednog imena, životopisa, kontakta. Tko to mene liječi? Je li liječnik, nutricionist, ekonomist? Tko su ti slavni i supersposobni liječnici u Irskoj? Koje su njihove kvalifikacije i specijalizacije? Na temelju kojih istraživanja mi administriraju sve te lijekove, hormone i ine suplemente?

Meni osobno je kvalifikacija mog liječnika bila prva stvar koja me dovela u kliniku. A unatoč tome što su mi poznate njegove kvalifikacije  i što imam povjerenja u njega kao liječnika, i dalje tražim na temelju čega uzimam ili ne uzimam neki lijek... I ja volim čvrste dokaze, pogotovo kad se o mom zdravlju radi.

Zanima me još i ovaj dio o 6 tj. 12 savršenih ciklusa u kojima je trebalo doći do trudnoće. Upozori li vas tko da za postizanje tih 12 savršenih ciklusa može proći i nekoliko godina i time, ukoliko ne dođe do trudnoće, ste svoje fertilne godine tako reći bacili u vjetar?
Znam, naravno, da ni kod izvantjelesne oplodnje nitko ne može garantirati da ćete ostvariti roditeljstvo, ali metode medicinski potpomognute oplodnje često poštede te fertilne godine upravo ignorirajući uzroke lošeg spermiograma pa iskoriste najbolje moguće spermije, uzroke PCOS pa uspostave ovulacije ... kako bi se što prije ostvario konačan cilj-roditeljstvo.

Za kraj ovog romana, od srca bih čestitala Kadauni na, čini mi se, ne tako davnom proširenju čudesne obitelji. Primijetila sam promjenu avatara ali nisam povezala o kakvom happy endu se radi! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanja1982

> Tko točno propisuje recept i gdje kupujete lijek Naltrexone, s obzirom da je kod nas registriran i u prodaji onaj od 50 mg, a vidim da se kod NaPro tretmana primjenjuju doze od 3-4,5 mg tj. LDN?
> Do kojeg tjedna trudnoće se koristi LDN?
> Čitam da se zaista puno koristi u NaPro protokolima, uz obrazložnu dijagnozu Clinical endorphin deficiency koju ima gotovo svaka (ako ne svaka, a onda svaka druga) kod njih obrađena žena i još jednom vapim za odgovorom kako se to dokazuje?


Recepte za LDN propisuju doktori iz Irske. Lijek mi je dolazio poštom iz Dickson Chemist ljekarne u Glasgow-u. Možeš ga naručiti, ja sam ga naručila za svoju mamu, našla sam na stranici ljekarne popis doktora koji ga propisuju, jednom od njih sam poslala mail s maminim problemima i on joj je prepisao LDN, nije komplicirano. 
Ja sam ga koristila do 36. tjedna. 
Neznam kako se dokazuje ta dijagnoza.

----------


## sanja1982

> već dan dva pratim temu i spremam se napisati koju ali ne stignem od djece: 
> Prvo dijete nam je iz IVF postupka u Sloveniji kamo zbog pobjegli na liječenje 2010. 
> DRugo i treće dijete  (blizanci) iz FET-a, frozen embryo transfer, dakle od zamrznutih   embrija i hvala Bogu i Svemiru da je zakon u Hrvatskoj promijenjen jer   mi svoju djecu ne bismo imali da je nakaradni zakon za vrijeme   Milinovića i velikog utjecaja rimokatoličke crkve na donošenje istog   ostao na snazi i da smo bili primoreni liječiti se u HR. 
> 
> I da, ja hoću spomenuti Crkvu samo uvodno i kratko da se predstavim -   još uvijek pripadam rk Crkvi i smatram se dijelom nje ali meni MPO nikada   nije predstavljao kontraindikaciju ili razlog da ju napustim ili ona   mene (kao i mnoge druge stvari i pojave u kojma se ja već dugo razilazim ili bar ne slažem   u mišljenju s rkc )   čak što više smatram trenutni stav Crkve vezano za MPO prolaznim i vjerujem da će se  u  skoro vrijeme (mi ćemo to doživjeti sigurna sam) promijeniti i   prilagoditi stvarnom stanju na terenu - životima običnog puka. Vjerujem   da me neki zbog toga smatraju dvoličnom ali to je već stvarno materijal   za drugu temu. 
> 
> FC - istraživala sam prije 2-3 godine FC kako u Hrvatskoj tako i u inozemstvu. 
> 
> Meni iskreno vrlo drago čuti da primaju i druge vjeroisposvjesti i nevjenčane parove i samce, itd.  i o tome tad kad sam istraživala i nisam vodila brigu. 
> ...


Hvala na informacijama, nas nitko nije tražio dokaz da smo vjenčani pa sam mislila da nije uvjet, ispričavam se radi netočnog navoda! 

Drago mi je da si pronašla barem neko istraživanje koje uključuje NaPro radi cura koje takvi podaci zanimaju, također mi je drago da su u njemu spomenuti parovi koji nisu uspjeli ostvariti trudnoću putem IVF-a a jesu putem NaPro-a, bez obzira na brojeve.

Hvala na lijepim željama, ja tebi čestitam na dječici i želim sreću!

----------


## sanja1982

> Iako se ne slazem uvijek sa Inesz i, da, uporna je ko magare , mislim da je u pravu sto naglasava da je Napro metoda nastala i egzistira pod okriljem KC upravo zato da svi zainteresirani imaju pravu sliku i informacije bar ovdje kad vec sam centar ne nudi isto.
> 
> Sanja, ne zelim potcjenjivati uspjeh FC u vasem slucaju, ali cinjenica je da uz odlican spermiogram tvoga muza i niski AMH kod tebe koji sam po sebi nije zapreka za zacece, vec samo daje uvid u tvoju fertilnu dob tj. stanje tvog bioloskog sata (ispravite me ako grijesim), postoji realna sansa da si zatrudnila jer si ostvarila majcinstvo i skinula sa sebe strah i teret da nikad neces postati majkom. 
> To govorim kao psiholog i netko tko duboko vjeruje da je ljudski mozak najcudesniji i najmanje istrazeni organ u ljudskom tijelu te da su njegove sposobnosti lijecenja neslucene.
> Takoder osobno poznam nekoliko parova koji su nakon godina neplodnosti, ubrzo nakon posvojenja ostvarili trudnocu i postali i bioloski roditelji.
> I sama sam evo drugi put trudna nakon 7 godina neplodnosti, teskog PCOS-a, anovulatornih ciklusa, amenoreje. 10 mjeseci nakon poroda, prvi ovulatorni ciklus i hop, trudna, dojenju unatoc.
> 
> Ono sto bih ja htjela naglasiti je da je glupo govoriti da bi NaPro trebao placati HZZO jer bi po istoj logici trebao placati i mog kiroprakticara, necijeg lijecnika Ayurvedske medicine... Radi se o alternativnom nacinu lijecenja, bez cvrstih znatstvenih uporista i potvrda i to definitivno HZZO ne bi trebao placati (prije mog kiroprakticara ).
> 
> ...


Mislim da nizak AMH govori i o kvaliteti jajnih stanica, barem su mi tako rekli? Možda netko treći zna bolje!

Meni su hormoni bili loši, vadila sam ih svaki mjesec i nakon što smo postali roditelji, tek kad su mi regulirali terapiju i kad su oni postali optimalni sam ostala tudna tako da mislim da je ipak presudila terapija.
Možda bi nam trebalo duže da nismo bili sretniji i mirniji nego ranije.

Ovo o HZZO-u je bilo u žaru borbe.

Baš zato jer je naš zdravstveni sustav takav kakav je i što doktori nemaju vremena (mislim na državne, privatni bi ga ipak trebali naći) dobro je da ljudi znaju da postoji netko ko će se pozabaviti pronalaženjem svih uzroka neplodnosti i pokušati ih otkloniti.

Na stranicam Irskog FertilityCare-a stoje imena doktora, isti ti nama prepisuju terapije, a njihove kvalifikacije i ostalo nisam tražila, ako nekoga zanima neka pogleda.

Ciklusi se prate svaki mjesec i reguliraju se pomoću terapije, obično kad se pogodi prava terapija i ciklusi postanu dobri, meni je bilo jasno da mi nitko nemože reći kada će terapija biti dobra i kako će moje tijelo reagirati na koju dozu hormona ali bila sam spremna čekati jer mi je FC bio jedina prihvatljiva opcija. Da, rekli su mi da može potrajati i nisu mi obećali trudnoću.

----------


## ljube

> Recepte za LDN propisuju doktori iz Irske. Lijek mi je dolazio poštom iz Dickson Chemist ljekarne u Glasgow-u. Možeš ga naručiti, ja sam ga naručila za svoju mamu, našla sam na stranici ljekarne popis doktora koji ga propisuju, jednom od njih sam poslala mail s maminim problemima i on joj je prepisao LDN, nije komplicirano. 
> Ja sam ga koristila do 36. tjedna.


Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## matan gp

Dragi svi,

pratim temu i napokon da uhvatim vremena za napisati svoj komentar. prvo želim čestitati svima koji su uspjeli, na bilo koji način, u namjeri da ostanu trudni. Pohvalio bih sanju koja i dalje ima živaca odgovarati provokatorima kojima bih najradije napisao poduži komentar o tome što iskreno mislim o njihovim postovima, ali budući da to nije tema, suzdržat ću se. 
FC je sustav koji je nastao pod okriljem Katoličke Crkve, a vuče korjene iz Creightonove metode iz 1980 koja je sistem planiranja obitelj koji je odobren od Katoličke Crkve. Zatim je doktor koji je ustanovio Creightonovu metodu osnovao institut pape Pavla VI kako bi na medicinski način provodio ono što je napisano u enciklici Humanae Vitae od strane pape Pavla VI. Sve ovo saznate na prvom besplatnom predavanju, gdje sam shvatio da FC nije svemoguć, nego uz našu pomoć pokušavaju dati sve od sebe da dođe do trudnoće. već to mi je bilo puno više nego sam dobio od hrv ginekologa i razno raznih specijalizanata kojima čim kažeš da nisi za umjetnu, oni slegnu ramenima.
Moram napomenuti da sam vjernik i član jednog pokreta unutar Katoličke Crkve u kojem sam i čuo za FC i saznao da 10 parova koje znam također idu u FC.

Prvu trudnoću smo supruga i ja postigli tek nakon 13 mjeseci braka, nakon čega je žena ima krvarenje nakon 8 tjedna, ginekolog nam je samo dao utrogestan i to je to. Ona je mirovala strogo i jedva smo spasili bebu koja se rodila kao zdrava curica.
nakon toga smo išli na raznorazne pretrage, da vidimo zbog čega je došlo do krvarenje, nego objašnjenje - ništa. u iduće dvije godine, dva spontana u 8 tjednu, slično kao i kod prve trudnoće krvarenje, malo obilnije i kraj trudnoće (dva anđela na nebu  :Smile: . opet gnjavimo ginekologa da nam preporuči što raditi, na koje pretrage ići...išli kod više njih, kod privatnika itd... ali ništa. uredno ti svi kažu da napraviš iste pretrage i da si u granicama normale. kad neznaju što bi rekli krenu s pričom o stresu i pretjeranoj želji, na što poludim jer normalno ako mi je do nečega stalo, da te to zna uzrujati itd...
nikako da nas netko shvati "ozbiljno" i da masne pare koje svaki mjesec dajem za zdravstveno želim da mi netko posveti vrijeme koje zaslužujem!!! Umjetna nam nije opcija zbog vjerskih svjetonazora, ali ni na koji način nemam apsolutno ništa protiv nikoga tko želi umjetnu, niti bi ga odgovarao niti išta - čisto da shvatite da sam normalna osoba jer danas kad kažeš da imaš vjerski stav automatski dobiješ "etiketicu".
Tu se s macom papučaricom ne slažem jer ja kao osoba koja uplaćuje zdravstvo htio bih da ono pokriva naše troškove ovakvog načina liječenja. isto tako nebih imao ništa protiv da zdravstveno nekome plati ayurvedski tretman ako on to želi u vidu svog duhovnog ili fizičkog zdravlja. ili ako ima neka druga uvjerenja a postoji registrirana djelatnost koja mu može pomoći. također kao kolega psiholog smatram da mi je puno lakše izdržati sve napore oko nove trudnoće kada imamo jedno dijete.
uglavnom, u FC su nam objasnili kako se vodi kalendar i nisu nam otkrili toplu vodu, oni te usmjeravaju na puno toga što već guglanjem po netu možeš pronaći, samo ti ovdje pomognu da dobiješ širu sliku i napokon netko ima uho da nas SASLUŠA i potrudi se pomoći nam. vezano za dr. iz Irske, ne razumijem čemu tolika fama oko toga, kao da se zove nekoga na planetu mars - ja za svoje novce želim top uslugu i ni malo me ne smeta što je to trenutno doktor iz Irske. ni da je doktor iz prašume u brazilu nebi me smetalo ako zna što priča, ako me sasluša i predloži terapiju. mene kao osobu koja ponovno želi biti roditelj ne zanima kakav je nečiji životopis, tko se bavi mojim, odnosno ženinim kalendarom i sve ostalo što "macu" muči, jer vidim rezultate kod prijatelja kojima nitko nije uspijevao pomoći. A nadam se da ću i u našem slučaju vidjeti rezultate. dr. ujević se educira da postane doktor za hrvatsku i vjerujem da će dogodine on preuzeti tu ulogu. 
Supruga ima problema sa suhoćom što otežava utvrđivanje točnog dana ovulacije i praćenje kalendara, vjerojatno ima endometriozu i hormonski disbalans u pogledu progesterona i estrogena. oba su dosta niska u vrijeme kada trebaju biti visoka, točne vrijednosti ne znam. uzima LDN koji joj je propisan zbog niske razine endorfina, odnosno zbog konstantnog osjećaja umora kod supruge. pije ga prije spavanja, kako bi potakla tijelo da ono samo pojačano luči endorfin i da spriječi osjećaj kroničnog umora. ona ga pije zbog toga, ako ga netko uzima zbog nečeg drugog, ok. pije još nekoliko vrsta tableta, od vitamina, do lijekova koji potiču ovulaciju itd... ciklus joj se usred toga sa 23 dana produžio na 31, nema više spotting, dovela je u normalu hormone, ima redovito ovulaciju i normalno se razvijaju js. itd....
"maco" - pa naravno da sam spreman bacit sve svoje fertilne godine u vjetar kako bih na ovaj način dobio dijete/djecu - zašto ti je to tako čudno? barem bi ti kao psiholog trebala razumijeti razne svjetonazore.

ispalo da sam i ja roman napisao. 
ako sam bio nejasan, pišite, pomoću koliko mogu i znam.

----------


## sanja1982

Hej matan gp!
Sretno s postizanjem nove trudnoće! 
Nama je bilo lakše čim su otkrili da neki problemi ipak postoje, a brzo su ih i riješili  :Smile:  
Stalno nam prilaze ljudi i govore kako se sve lijepo posložilo sad kad smo se "opustili" i kako je ipak sve u glavi (bez da znaju pozadinu cijele priče), onda im ispričamo za FertilityCare i obično sve završi tako da si zapišu njihovu WEB adresu jer znaju nekoga tko godinama pokušava ili sami imaju problema.... uglavnom vrijedi pričati, možda nekome pomogne, zato me i ne umara odgovarati na provokacije.
A što se tiče znanstvenih studija, životopisa liječnika i ostalih "čvrstih" dokaza uspješnosti FC-a meni je najuvjerljiviji dokaz kad me beba gurne s nogom pod rebra (još koji dan), druge dokaze netrebam.

----------


## Kadauna

@matan gp




> "maco" - pa naravno da sam spreman bacit sve svoje fertilne godine u  vjetar kako bih na ovaj način dobio dijete/djecu - zašto ti je to tako  čudno? *barem bi ti kao psiholog trebala razumijeti razne svjetonazore.*


boldano mi nije skroz jasno... moram priznati  :Smile: 




> Moram napomenuti da sam vjernik i član jednog pokreta unutar Katoličke  Crkve u kojem sam i čuo za FC i saznao da 10 parova koje znam također  idu u FC.


Nadam se da nisam indiskretna ako pitam,  o kojem je pokretu tu riječ? 

I još nešto, ok je ići na FC - naravno......  ali je i ok znati da FC nije svemoguć i da ipak veliki postotak parova od takvog načina tretiranja neplodnosti (bez ostvarivanja trudnoće) odustane.

----------


## Inesz

Matan gp,

zašto misliš da su provokatorice one članice foruma koje se kritički osvrću na Fertiliy Care sustav praćenja plodnosti i NaPro tehnologiju?


Imam pitanja glede Napro tehnologije liječenja koju koristi tvoja supruga:

-kako je dokazan manjak endorfina kod tvoje žene i koje lijekove za poticanje ovulacije koristi?
-koje je hormone uravnotežila pomoću terapije koju koristi?

----------


## orange80

Eto i ja sam u Na pro programu i imam konkretno pitanje (po mogućnosti bez daljnjeg zapusavanja teme - shvatili smo da ima protivnika, ali ima i onih koji su za i imamo pravo na miru razmjenjivati iskustva. može se na mnogim stranim forumima,  zašto ne bi moglo ovdje)

Dakle, da pitam cure sa višim fsh/ niskim amh, jesu li vam fluktuirali hormoni P+7, ili su vam konstantno bili iz mjeseca u mjesec isti nakon sto vam je pogodena terapija?

----------


## bubekica

*orange80* sto su to hormoni P+7?
koju terapiju uzimas?
nemam nazalost iskustva, ali volim skupljati nova, tvoje mi djeluje zanimljivo.

----------


## orange80

> *orange80* sto su to hormoni P+7?
> koju terapiju uzimas?
> nemam nazalost iskustva, ali volim skupljati nova, tvoje mi djeluje zanimljivo.


P znaci Peak, tj dan kad je ovulacija.
Prema mom protokolu moram vaditi estradiol i progesteron na P-1 i P+7, svaki mjesec, + u zv na iste dane
Neke su cure morale vaditi hormone i još na neke druge dane, sve ovisi....
Ja sam trenutno na Femari 3 dc x 4, hCG + još hrpu toga ( dhea, metronidazol, neurobion, vit d,Omege, fertilcm različite stvari u različite dane ciklusa)
Medutim dr svaki mjesec gleda odgovore na terapiju i mijenja doze ili prelazi na nove lijekove.
Najavili su mi da ce me izgleda skinuti sa femare ( klomi ne dolazi u obzir) i dati mi nešto trece

----------


## bubekica

> Najavili su mi da ce me izgleda skinuti sa femare ( klomi ne dolazi u obzir) i dati mi nešto trece


bas me zanima sto.
super ovo zvuci, vrlo detaljno i precizno vodjeno. u zagrebu se lijecis? tko ti prepisuje te lijekove? irci?

----------


## orange80

> bas me zanima sto.
> super ovo zvuci, vrlo detaljno i precizno vodjeno. u zagrebu se lijecis? tko ti prepisuje te lijekove? irci?


Liječenje vodi dr. O' Dwyer iz Galway Clinic, Irska, u suradnji sa mojom dr. u Zg., a do njih sam došla preko FertilityCare-a.

e da, još je bitna stvar i prehrana,odnosno izbacivanje hrane na koju smo intolerantni pa izaziva upalne procese, endometritis itd

----------


## Vanilla

Pozdrav!

Čitam ove vaše postove i nije mi jasno koliko uopće košta NaPro liječenje?
Koliko vidim, zdravstveno to ne pokriva?

----------


## Alberta

Mi vise od cetiri godine nismo uspijevali dobiti dijete.
Nalazi ok.
Krenuli s FC u kolovozu, a ja krajem rujna zatrudnila!
Definirali mi nizak progesteron i visok TSH u ranoj trudnoci, preporucili terapiju. Nadomjesno uzimala progesteron do 3.mj trudnoce, lijek za TSH moram do kraja trudnoce.
Svaki mjesec sam morala vadit te hormone i slati dr.Boylu. Sad u 6. mj trudnoce vise ne trebam, samo TSH, ali sad me prati nas endokrinolog.
To je nase iskustvo. Najvise je znacajan individualni pristup paru i brza reakcija na nalaz (navecer posaljes mailom nalaz, sutradan dobijes terapiju-u ranoj trudnoci mozda je to presudno, ja otkrila da sam trudna vec u 3.tj zahvaljujuci njima).

----------


## muzicarka

Alberta, kako se to sve placa i koliko kosta?

----------


## Alberta

> Alberta, kako se to sve placa i koliko kosta?


Uvodni susret 200 kn nakon cega dobijete prirucnik.

Potom idu cetiri obavezna individualna susreta para s poducavateljem, svaka dva tjedna. Prva dva susreta 200 kn, druga dva 150 kn. 

Nakon tri mjeseca pracenja plodnosti po njihovoj metodi (a za to vrijeme obavis i pretrage, prikupis nalaze koje trebaju) ide razgovor preko Skypa sa dr. iz Irske, poducavateljica vam prevodi. Doktor na temelju pracenja plodnosti, prikupljenih nalaza i vase povijesti bolesti predlaze terapiju. Taj razgovor je 100 eura. I dalje su sastanci s poducavateljem prema potrebi, vec kako vam se odvija situacija.

Ja konkretno ostala trudna nakon dva mjeseca pracenja pa nismo ni dosli do razg s Irskom. No, obzirom da smo zahvaljujuci tom pracenju vec u trecem tjednu trudnoce otkrili trudnocu, i s obzirom na moje nalaze, poducavateljica je mailom komunicirala s dr. iz Irske koji je odmah predlozio terapiju (meni konkretno bio nizak progesteron i visok TSH). I evo, do sestog mjeseca trudnoce sam trebala slati te nalaze za Irsku. Besplatno.

Lp

----------


## jejja

Nesto gledam i naletim na ovu temu.. 200+200+200+150+150=900 kn, plus jos 100€ za razgovor skypom ugrubo zaokruzim na 1700kn.. nije bas jeftino... plus dalje sastanci sa poducavateljem prema potrebi nije navedeno da je besplatno.. plus gledam, moras im poslati nalaze.. dakle pretrage plati privatno pa saljes nekom dr kojeg nikad  cuo/vidio.. a cijeli program kako dobro kuzim eventualno pomaze samo onim parovima kod kojih nije u pitanju "mehanicki" problem..
Vidim i preporuke da se 4 godine ostane u programu, jel se u te 4 godine ponavljaju sastanci i ovi razgovori od 100€ ?

----------


## sanja1982

Da malo dignem temu!
Javljam sretnu vijest, a to je da očekujemo svoju drugu FertilityCare bebicu! Da podsjetim, moj glavni problem je jako nizak AMH i nizak progesteron. Kad smo rekli doktoru da želimo još jednu bebu rekao je da bi ga više iznenadio neuspjeh nego nova trudnoća. Dobila sam hrpu dodataka prehrani i savjet da pokušavamo bez hormona koji mjesec, to nije upalilo i prvi mjesec s hormonima bio je BINGO! Sad već brojim dane 25-om tjednu i jedva čekam Božić u proširenom sastavu!

----------


## Stella1001

> Da malo dignem temu!
> Javljam sretnu vijest, a to je da očekujemo svoju drugu FertilityCare bebicu! Da podsjetim, moj glavni problem je jako nizak AMH i nizak progesteron. Kad smo rekli doktoru da želimo još jednu bebu rekao je da bi ga više iznenadio neuspjeh nego nova trudnoća. Dobila sam hrpu dodataka prehrani i savjet da pokušavamo bez hormona koji mjesec, to nije upalilo i prvi mjesec s hormonima bio je BINGO! Sad već brojim dane 25-om tjednu i jedva čekam Božić u proširenom sastavu!


draga sanja1982,
čestitam na drugoj bebi. postoji li mogućnost da popričamo malo o FC i NaPro? Privatnijijm putem (mail?)?

----------


## sanja1982

Draga Stella1001, 
Možemo se čuti van foruma, pošaljite mi privatnu poruku, ja Vama ne mogu. Onda Vam mogu dati mail ili neki drugi kontakt

----------

